# 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Amway Center, Orlando, FL*​


> The legendary John Cena makes his Team Red return as Raw kicks off a new year. Also on Raw, Braun Strowman and Universal Champion Brock Lesnar will be under the same roof, Raw Tag Team Champions Bobby Roode & Chad Gable defend their titles in a rematch against The Revival, and Alexa Bliss debuts “A Moment of Bliss” with special guest, Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey!











*Hulk Hogan returns to Raw to celebrate the life of longtime friend “Mean” Gene Okerlund*​


> “Let me tell you something, ‘Mean’ Gene …”
> 
> So began many of Hulk Hogan’s most memorable proclamations, making interviewer and backstage personality “Mean” Gene Okerlund a cornerstone of Hulkamania in the 1980s. Now, in the wake of Okerlund’s recent passing, Hogan returns to WWE programming this Monday night on Raw to honor his longtime friend.
> 
> ...


]









*The Beast and The Monster under the same roof*​


> Raw will feel like a building-smashing monster movie this week with both Braun Strowman and Universal Champion Brock Lesnar expected to appear, just three weeks before their anticipated title clash at the WWE Royal Rumble event.
> 
> But what if neither The Monster Among Men nor The Beast Incarnate wants to wait until their Universal Championship Match to throw down?











*John Cena is back*​


> John Cena might have kicked off 2019 with an appearance on SmackDown LIVE, which saw him team with Becky Lynch against Andrade “Cien” Almas & Zelina Vega in a Mixed Tag Team Match, but this coming Monday, the 16-time World Champion (and the star of “Bumblebee”) will drop in on the red brand.
> 
> As evidenced by what transpired between The Cenation Leader and The Irish Lass Kicker on New Year’s Day, anything can happen when Cena’s in the house











*Elias takes on Baron Corbin*​


> They ended 2018 by brawling all over the arena on New Year’s Eve. And this coming Monday on Raw, Elias and Baron Corbin take their long-brewing rivalry into the ring for the first Raw of 2019.
> 
> While he was “Acting General Manager,” The Lone Wolf often took exception to The Living Truth’s musical performances, and Elias — who famously endeared himself to many of his critics by smashing a guitar across the back of the would-be GM back in October — has made it abundantly clear what he thinks of Corbin. As Raw enters a new year, these Superstars have a score to settle, and with the McMahon family keeping a close watch on all the Team Red action, they’ll both have a lot to prove.
> 
> Will Elias give Corbin yet another reason to complain that he’s being treated unfairly, or will The Lone Wolf finally find redemption after being forced to give up his authority over the red brand?











*The Revival vie for Raw Tag Team Titles in a Lumberjack Match*]​


> On Christmas Eve, Chad Gable pinned Scott Dawson, allowing himself and Bobby Roode to retain the Raw Tag Team Championship. The problem there, however, is that Dash Wilder was the legal man at that point in the match!
> 
> The Revival had reason to gripe after the controversial conclusion to that bout and, in the interest of fairness, the McMahon family has granted Dawson & Wilder another opportunity to dethrone the “Glorious” titleholders, live on the first Raw of 2019. And, to keep the action from spilling outside the ring, the bout will be a Tag Team Lumberjack Match!
> 
> ...











*“A Moment of Bliss” debuts*​


> Alexa Bliss will debut the first-ever WWE talk show segment hosted by a woman, “A Moment of Bliss,” on 2019’s first edition of Raw, and she’s locked down Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey as her inaugural guest.
> 
> Given the contentious history between The Goddess and The Baddest Woman on the Planet (look no further than their title bout at last year’s SummerSlam), Bliss won’t hold back when it comes to grilling The Rowdy One. However, should Bliss overstep her bounds, Rousey won’t hold back either.











*Is the “old” Seth Rollins back?*​


> After Triple H questioned Seth Rollins’ drive this past Monday night, Rollins showed the WWE COO that he’s every bit as ruthless as he’s always been by brutalizing Bobby Lashley and Lio Rush with a succession of steel chair strikes that harkened back to his Authority days. The Architect is still focused on taking back his Intercontinental Championship from Dean Ambrose, and given his display of aggression, Triple H just might be reconsidering whether Rollins deserves that opportunity.
> 
> Is Rollins reverting back to his nefarious ways in his quest to reclaim Raw’s workhorse title?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

Sneaky feeling this is going to be really, really good.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*



> The legendary John Cena makes his Team Red return as Raw kicks off a new year. Also on Raw, Braun Strowman and Universal Champion Brock Lesnar will be under the same roof, Raw Tag Team Champions Bobby Roode & Chad Gable defend their titles in a rematch against The Revival, and Alexa Bliss debuts “A Moment of Bliss” with special guest, Raw Women’s Champion Ronda Rousey!


Isn't everything listed here just a repeat? Just the exact same shit every week over and over again.

And another Seth Rollins push incoming...haven't they learned by the now that the guy just flat out sucks. Move onto someone else.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

BIG MATCH JAWN is back :CENA

I expect EC3 or LARS to attack him, so we can set up a feud for the Rumble. 

:Cocky If he can STOMP the shit out of HHH, I won't shit talk him for a week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

Actually really curious what type of bullshit Jawn gets into too. No opponent for Mania yet, and it doesn't look they'll go with the Bryan route/quest for 16.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

Seth and Trips are still the bad guys. Sorry, Dean, you seem like the babyface here. 

I have a feeling that Drew is going to interrupt Cena.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

Do you think it's possible, that without Roman (so no FOTC) they'll get Cena to win the rumble and WM?
I could see it happening depending on it plays out on RAW. Him being on both shows is the free agent stuf again I Think like last year.
Maybe WM this year he gets his rematch with old man taker


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*



> The Champ is Here


Becky is here? Where?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

Sounds as boring as every other episode of Raw so that'll another Raw i'll be missing... Cena was never a draw for me, so this changes nothing


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Hulk Hogan returns Monday*

To celebrate the life of Mean Gene. It won’t link for me. Help? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081311726862286849


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Got you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081311726862286849
Not a fan of him, but I get it


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Forgiven him for his racial remark have they? IF he is their just to honour Gene fine. But if it some attempt to utilise on the whole debarcle than well.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Got you
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081311726862286849
> Not a fan of him, but I get it




Thanks brother. I love Hogan. Excited to see him on real TV. (Arabia doesn’t count) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

:YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES

DSKKFDFBHSDFHFBHSDBHFHSDFVJHFDSBJHSDFJLHVLHDFLJDVSDFJFDHJFDLLSDFJODFSIBDF

THE GOAT IS FUCKING BACK!!!!!!!

:YES :YES :YES

roud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

Hogan on Raw Monday. Holy shit. Talk about random.

SETH.

:mark:

:Seth


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081311726862286849


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

Alexa looks weird in that photo.

Watching for my boys Dean & Seth as usual. I wonder if they'll do a #1 contenders match soon to give Seth another shot at Dean's title or not.

Don't care about Hogan being there. I also don't really care about Cena, though he was the most interesting he's been in years on SD this week so maybe it could be ok.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Prediction: Hogan will get interrupted by Drew.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

It'll be interesting to see how the returns of: Hogan, Brock, Cena, and Braun draw against the NCAA College Football National Championship which always does a big number.

:hmm:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

Cena, Hogan, and Brock on one show is a promising start to 2019 even if you’re the most negative of fans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

GOAT Hogan gonna make WWE and RAW...GREAT AGAIN!! :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES :YES

Thank you, WWE. Thank you, Vince. Thank you, HHH. Thank you, the McMahon family. Thank you, Mean Gene. THANK YOU

:YES :YES :YES


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Prediction: Hogan will get interrupted by Drew.




I hope Hulkster leg drops him back to irrelevance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*



bradatar said:


> Cena, Hogan, and Brock on one show is a promising start to 2019 even if you’re the most negative of fans.


It's good to see they're finally turning the corner on pushing a new generation of wrestlers!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Alexa looks weird in that photo.


All that plastic is starting to take its toll.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

These are the things he should be used for. Rare appearances honouring the old days.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Prediction: Hogan will get interrupted by Drew.


If this happens hope Drew fucking batters him. 


Yeah makes sense. I hate hogan but this make senses. Will skip the segment personally but get why he has come back to honour mean gene


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Hurricanes18 said:


> Forgiven him for his racial remark have they? IF he is their just to honour Gene fine. But if it some attempt to utilise on the whole debarcle than well.


Dude was punished for his remarks and he has since apologized, let the guy be forgiven.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Why not just the standard 10 bell salute? Could they be trying to milk this for a rating?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

They're really trying hard, aren't they? Oh well, I guess that's the first step.

The execution still leaves much to be desired though. I just don't care about Brock vs. Braun at all. Get it the fuck over with. Either way. You had the chance in 2017 and up to last year's Mania. Unsurprisingly, you blew it.

Similarly, let Seth forget Dean Ambrose. Forget it! No rematch clause anymore, so what's the damn point? This feud is just ice cold. If the idea is for Seth to challenge Brock at Mania, you want to be heating him up. Let him move on and gear him up for the Rumble!

And what can I say about the stupid Bliss stuff? All of those segments were terrible, so they decide to make it a weekly series. Typical. Why does she need to be on TV even when she's injured? Granted, it's still better than her holding the title.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



EMGESP said:


> Dude was punished for his remarks and he has since apologized, let the guy be forgiven.


His "apology" was basically "Oh I'm not sorry about the remark, I'm just sorry I got caught on camera saying it."


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



THE MAN said:


> Why not just the standard 10 bell salute? Could they be trying to milk this for a rating?




NXT did the 10 bell and WWE promoted it. All I’m guessing. Hogan won’t be on the Mania card...as a wrestler. I can 100% see Drew beating his ass and someone getting that Hulkster rub though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



bradatar said:


> I can 100% see Drew beating his ass and someone getting that Hulkster rub though.


Maybe they will do something like have Hogan team up with Ronda and Ronda will refuse to shake his hand after the match


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Trying to get the ratings up too, with Hogan appearing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Can WWE do this in a classy way with Hogan being real and not pimping the next PPV or the Network or the company or himself?

My belief is

:eyeroll


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



llj said:


> Maybe they will do something like have Hogan team up with Ronda and Ronda will refuse to shake his hand after the match




But Hogan will clearly return as a face and I know people think faces and heels don’t exist anymore but they do. Would that make Ronda heel? She’d need to explain her actions and I doubt Vince wants her going on saying, “Well, Hogan said racist things a few years ago so I hate him!”. Or were you going the Becky Cena route? Bc that works on John, not Hulk. (I’m not being rude though I know it sorta came out that way. Genuinely just asking.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*



Sincere said:


> All that plastic is starting to take its toll.


It's called glam squad makeup. Pictures she has posted recently where she isn't glam squad'd up it's very easy to see she has had nothing done 



Jedah said:


> And what can I say about the stupid Bliss stuff? All of those segments were terrible, so they decide to make it a weekly series. Typical. Why does she need to be on TV even when she's injured? Granted, it's still better than her holding the title.


What segments? Those stupid Bayley & Sasha Q&A segments? She wasn't the problem with those. The problem was putting Bayley & Sasha in chairs with mics and having them answer fan plant questions only for it to turn into meaningless tag matches 2 questions in

And she continues to get TV time while not being cleared because of her standing in the women's division. which I know someone like you will disagree because you hate her but no one is forcing you to watch when she is on. With the way you and others complain about her it's as if someone has a gun to your head to watch when she's on. I don't like Asuka and think she's vastly overrated but I don't sperg out because she is on TV. I simply don't watch when she's on.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

If you think Hogan is going to fight, push, shove or anything physical you're insane. He's a hundred years old and mostly replacement parts.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

You cannot Separate Gene's WWF career and Hus Relationship with Hogan 

Their chemistry defined one of the greatest Eras of the WWE


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*



BringBackTV14 said:


> It's called glam squad makeup. Pictures she has posted recently where she isn't glam squad'd up it's very easy to see she has had nothing done


I'm not referring to the makeup. But if whatever it is was temporary or whatever, or somehow qualifies as makeup, then okay. I don't really know about such things. So I'll defer to the experts, I suppose. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Isuzu said:


>




Could you fucking imagine him interrupting a Hogan promo? Holy fuck the internet would break down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Hogan is a racist egomaniac.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

So Hogan coming on the show plus other wrestlers, plus they just announced a lumberjack match. Might be some surprise lumberjacks.

Looks like they are trying.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

So far we got
* WWE Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan returns to pay tribute to WWE Hall of Famer "Mean" Gene Okerlund

* John Cena returns to the red brand

* Braun Strowman and WWE Universal Champion Brock Lesnar return to promote their Royal Rumble match

* Alexa Bliss debuts her new "Moment of Bliss" talk show with RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey as the first guest

* Elias vs. Baron Corbin

* Lumberjack Match: The Revival vs. RAW Tag Team Champions Chad Gable and Bobby Roode.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.wr...tch-stipulation-and-new-singles-match-649491/


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

I bet he pops the roof off the place.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Dave Santos said:


> So far we got
> * WWE Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan returns to pay tribute to WWE Hall of Famer "Mean" Gene Okerlund
> 
> * John Cena returns to the red brand
> ...




I may be slightly buzzed, but I like that card. Oh never mind, I’m shitfaced for RAW so this should be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Sounds like a desperate attempt to grab ratings to me, but okay. Hopefully they at least get a good segment out of it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Piece of trash is going to get a standing ovation too. WWE was simply looking for an excuse to bring him back to TV and they've got it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Headliner said:


> Piece of trash is going to get a standing ovation too. WWE was simply looking for an excuse to bring him back to TV and they've got it.


Tannest piece of trash on the planet


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

inb4 cena taps to ronda for some dumb reason


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Headliner said:


> Piece of trash is going to get a standing ovation too. WWE was simply looking for an excuse to bring him back to TV and they've got it.


_*Add in trying to get the ratings back up too in which I also see happening. *_


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

I guarantee somewhere during his send off he'll mention how Gene was a "part of his career and the success of Hulkamania" and ramble about his importance to a degree ad nauseam. A portion of the monologue will somehow land on his importance and achievements.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Reil said:


> His "apology" was basically "Oh I'm not sorry about the remark, I'm just sorry I got caught on camera saying it."


Well, he didn't say anything 99.9% of people here haven't said before at least once. The difference is those people didn't get caught on video.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Honor your friend then fuck off. Don't pull any of your usual shenanigans just pay respect to gene and take your leave


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Sounds like a desperate attempt to grab ratings to me, but okay. Hopefully they at least get a good segment out of it.


This. Doubt anyone in the crowd will even know who Gene is unfortunately.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Well he was a real friend of Gene, and worked a lot together, so it's appropiate by me.
And besides there always be people who hates Hogan with a passion (even before 2015) I know they will be happy to hear the few boos that he may be receiving this Monday...
But it will be a good segment I'm sure... Nostalgia beats bitterness.(Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Headliner said:


> Piece of trash is going to get a standing ovation too. WWE was simply looking for an excuse to bring him back to TV and they've got it.


Yeah, this is just a slick way to get Hogan back on TV. Will help with the ratings too which they'll desperately need with the college title game on Monday as well.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

I hope Hulk Hogan has a little segment with The New Day. "Whats up Brothers!!!"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

John Cena vs Undertaker Vs Rock Vs Hogan Vs HHH Vs HBK at WM


Main event
Calling it now


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

WWE inviting back a racist to remember a dead person this is hyprocritical


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*

We should all start drinking now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, this is just a slick way to get Hogan back on TV. Will help with the ratings too which they'll desperately need with the college title game on Monday as well.


College game or not, the ratings were going to be low. WWE doesn't want to start the new year with the same ratings they ended the year with, hence Hulk Hogan's "surprise" return.



EMGESP said:


> I hope Hulk Hogan has a little segment with The New Day. "Whats up Brothers!!!"


Please let this happen. Being a black guy myself, I would love to see the live awkwardness of that segment. Seeing as they are on SD, WWE will probably have Trashley and Rush go out there.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



EMGESP said:


> Dude was punished for his remarks and he has since apologized, let the guy be forgiven.


:nah2


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Yeah, it's okay to not want to bring Hogan back despite the fact he's owned up to his mistakes, apologised a lot, shown his remorse, and worked on himself...but let's cheer whenever they bring in a wife beater like Austin, yay *rolls eyes*.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



bradatar said:


> NXT did the 10 bell and WWE promoted it. All I’m guessing. Hogan won’t be on the Mania card...as a wrestler. I can 100% see Drew beating his ass and someone getting that Hulkster rub though.





prosperwithdeen said:


> Please let this happen. I'm a black guy and I would love to see the live awkwardness of that segment. Seeing as they are on SD, WWE will probably have Trashley and Rush go out there.


Actually I can see Lashley and Lio attacking Hogan for his remarks but is saved by Balor because everyone is welcomed into the Balor Club even old racist  and then Balor and Hogan do the Too Sweet gesture.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Looks like I’ll watch now that a real star is going to be there


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Santa With Muscles said:


> Yeah, it's okay to not want to bring Hogan back despite the fact he's owned up to his mistakes, apologised a lot, shown his remorse, and worked on himself...but let's cheer whenever they bring in a wife beater like Austin, yay *rolls eyes*.


_*What does Austin have to do with Hogan and his thread? fpalm*_


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*



Santa With Muscles said:


> Yeah, it's okay to not want to bring Hogan back despite the fact he's owned up to his mistakes, apologised a lot, shown his remorse, and worked on himself...but let's cheer whenever they bring in a wife beater like Austin, yay *rolls eyes*.


No, he hasn't. Lol. He's only sorry he was recorded.

Austin truly regrets what he did and has shown remorse. The domestic abuse ordeal was complex. Hogan is just an arrogant piece of shit. And has been long before the racist remarks.



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*What does Austin have to do with Hogan and his thread? fpalm*_


Hogan marks deflecting.


----------



## Smark Sheet (Dec 24, 2018)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Good stuff. Hulk's a good man, and the all-time wrestling legend in the English-speaking world. He deserves his return to glory. Let's hope they have something truly special planned to honor Mean Gene.



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*What does Austin have to do with Hogan and his thread? fpalm*_


His point was clear to me.

People easily forgive a wife beater, but refuse to forgive a guy whose only sin was saying some silly-but-harmless stuff in the heat of the moment in the privacy of his own home.

I don't know about you, but I consider physical beatings far worse than language, which is only as hurtful as the recipient allows it to be. Maybe the buttery-soft P.C. crowd, who seem to be detached from reality, see things differently, I don't know.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Teddy Long said that Ric Flair called him a n----r to his face. This was several years ago in a video shoot interview. It should still be on Youtube. Nobody has ever said anything about this. To this day Flair is still celebrated and he even had an ESPN documentary. 

So either people think Teddy Long is a liar, or those same people just selectively get mad at things that other people on the internet tell them they should be mad at.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Hogan, Cena & Brock Return*

Perfect way to break the seal on reintroducing hogan to TV. You gotta be a special kind of asshole to boo an asshole during Mean Gene's moment of remembrance.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Now the company doesn't have the balls to do it although why not start a Hogan and Cena feud?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

People usually forgive celebrities that entertain them. That's just what people do.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*What does Austin have to do with Hogan and his thread? fpalm*_


Well, if you tell me why, which you haven't, then I wouldn't be doing that. My point was very clear.

Thank you @Smark Sheet ;



Lyynch said:


> No, he hasn't. Lol. He's only sorry he was recorded.
> 
> Austin truly regrets what he did and has shown remorse. The domestic abuse ordeal was complex. Hogan is just an arrogant piece of shit. And has been long before the racist remarks.


Show me this 'remorse'.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

You all need to understand it's not appropiate to compare what bad stuff Hogan did, with some bad stuff other wrestlers like Steve Austin, New Jack, Benoit or others did...
:laugh:
This isn't a competition about who did worse thing or who had worse behavior.

Some people will always cheer for Steve Austin like other will cheer for Hogan just like it happens with every wrestlers, and it's a waste of time trying to change other people's opinions.:ghost


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess I'll give RAW a shot on Monday given that both Hogan and Brock will be there. I haven't watched a full show in years. If the opening segment is shit though, I'm out.

If WWE were still concerned with entertaining us, Lesnar would interrupt Hogan and bring up how bad he destroyed him back in 2002. Then proceed to F5 him multiple times. We don't need to see Heyman cutting another repetitive promo on Strowman. Nobody fuckin cares. Give us something new.

I would take Vince McMahon interrupting Hogan too. They just better give us something entertaining. That's all I ask for.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Santa With Muscles said:


> Well, if you tell me why, which you haven't, then I wouldn't be doing that. My point was very clear.
> 
> Thank you @Smark Sheet ;
> 
> ...


In his book, The Stone Cold Truth.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that Ric Flair will be appearing in Raw along Hogan the only one missing is Bret the hitman Hart to salute Mean Gene this Monday(Y)


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Lyynch said:


> In his book, The Stone Cold Truth.


Fair enough. I've never read that book. However, my original point stands. If it isn't okay to bring Hogan back, why is it suddenly okay to bring Austin back, or induct people like Dynamite Kid?


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The big ratings are gonna return with Brock, Hogan and Cena back :vince$

Apart from the returns though, it looks more of repetition yet again..guess ewe's changes are to have no changes but with a bunch of old folks returning plus the Mcmahons and Triple H being there every week :crying:


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Santa With Muscles said:


> Fair enough. I've never read that book. However, my original point stands. If it isn't okay to bring Hogan back, why is it suddenly okay to bring Austin back, or induct people like Dynamite Kid?


Because it's not just about Hogan's racist comments. He is an asshole in 10 different ways. He was a locker room cancer and an awful wrestler. His fans try to rationalize every bad thing he did by pointing to 10 different wrestlers as worse. Fuck Hogan.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Santa With Muscles said:


> I'm not saying you can't have an opinion. You don't like Hulk Hogan? That's fine. But to use THAT as a reason for not wanting him back :lmao right, okay.


Do you want to see wrestlers you don't like back? He's my most hated wrestler ever. Unless we can get something like Hogan vs. HBK at Summerslam I don't care to have him back. Just being honest. :hbk2


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll watch Hogan's segment and that's about it.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Lyynch said:


> Because it's not just about Hogan's racist comments. He is an asshole in 10 different ways. He was a locker room cancer and an awful wrestler. His fans try to rationalize every bad thing he did by pointing to 10 different wrestlers as worse. Fuck Hogan.




Hogan just like Cena, Austin, HBK, or HHH you can what you want about all of them although they all are WWE legends , I think that's pretty hard to deny


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Shellyrocks said:


> WWE inviting back a racist to remember a dead person this is hyprocritical


New Jack is going to be on Raw?

The Hulk Hogan hate is getting absurd. I was not a fan of much of his career I did like him as a kid and dug Hollywood Hogan big time. The current wrestlers are more offended than guys that actually worked with him and knew him. Some Millennials are offended. Hulk was a political master but he is far from the only guy to do so. People seem to use a secretly recorded "conversation" to use as additional fuel their hatred of Hogan.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ronda is getting attacked in that Bliss segment. My money is on Charlotte.

I don't care about Hogan or Brock. Hopefully Cena gives someone good rub like he gave Becky.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So this is when the "new era" is really started to begin right ?


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

First RAW of 2019. Hoping 2019's much better than 2018 for RAW. Tomorrow's show should help set the tone for what is to come in 2019.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Imagine Ambrose coming out with the moral compass gimmick as Hogan is doing his promo. That would sell

Sent from my SM-A300Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So, if this "new era" is happening then they should have the McMahons tell Lesnar tonight that he has to be more active if he wants to stay Universal Champion. That only showing up a few times occasionally wont cut it. Even though it would be BS because Lesnar would be around more often anyway due to the Road to WM starting up soon, they at least should try to blow some "smoke" when it comes to Lesnar being inactive as Champion... otherwise, not addressing it will show that the "new era" is nonsense.

Watching also for the Mean Gene tribute. Still not very many exciting things to watch on RAW these days. Tonights their chance to change my mind and others minds.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Slackly said:


> So, if this "new era" is happening then they should have the McMahons tell Lesnar tonight that he has to be more active if he wants to stay Universal Champion. That only showing up a few times occasionally wont cut it. Even though it would be BS because Lesnar would be around more often anyway due to the Road to WM starting up soon, they at least should try to blow some "smoke" when it comes to Lesnar being inactive as Champion... otherwise, not addressing it will show that the "new era" is nonsense.
> 
> Watching also for the Mean Gene tribute. Still not very many exciting things to watch on RAW these days. Tonights their chance to change my mind and others minds.


I thought of watching tonight just for the Mean Gene tribute too, not sure I can watch all of Raw, will be the first Raw I have watched din a long time if I do.

If I do watch I can imagine I wont watch the whole thing. Raw is a hell of a slog to get through since it went 3 hours


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

GIMME AMBROSE/CENA PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is so hot. I don't care what any of you say, she's improved since she got the work done. LA's finest i'm sure.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Santa With Muscles said:


> Yeah, it's okay to not want to bring Hogan back despite the fact he's owned up to his mistakes, apologised a lot, shown his remorse, and worked on himself...but let's cheer whenever they bring in a wife beater like Austin, yay *rolls eyes*.


I'm sure you're batting from the non biased, rational and logical side of the plate here.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So semi random thought, but I’m seeing the typical ‘Hogan is racist keep him off tv forever’ stuff in twitter

It makes me think, is there not a difference between SAYING something racist, and BEING racist?

I feel like the only people who should be able to act high and mighty are people who can honestly say, if you sifted through every word they’ve spoken or written in their life, and could not find one single thing to crop out, be it sexist, racist, homophobic, whatever - and tout it as their personal belief.

Anybody who can’t say that IMO needs to stfu.

He showed genuine remorse, and he was punished. He lost virtually everything in an instance and it took YEARS to make his way back. He can never undo what he did, but unless none of us have EVER said something we wouldn’t want hand picked and displayed as something we really believe, then I don’t see how you can say he shouldn’t be allowed back. 

I’m not even really a Hogan fan I’m just sick of people acting so high and mighty as if they are completely and totally innocent.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

First RAW in a while that might actually be somewhat decent.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Gonna try my best going back and forth between this and the Bama/Clemson game. The rumble stretch to the road to wrestlemania is the best time of the WWE calendar


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Slackly said:


> So, if this "new era" is happening then they should have the McMahons tell Lesnar tonight that he has to be more active if he wants to stay Universal Champion. That only showing up a few times occasionally wont cut it. Even though it would be BS because Lesnar would be around more often anyway due to the Road to WM starting up soon, they at least should try to blow some "smoke" when it comes to Lesnar being inactive as Champion... otherwise, not addressing it will show that the "new era" is nonsense.
> 
> Watching also for the Mean Gene tribute. Still not very many exciting things to watch on RAW these days. Tonights their chance to change my mind and others minds.


*I feel like the new era and new management is actually Vince compromising with Triple H, Shane and Steph about booking roles. It's more of a behind-the-scenes change within management. It seems like Triple H, Shane and Steph are on the same page and are trying to convince Vince that WWE needs to change with the current times.*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> First RAW in a while that might actually be somewhat decent.


Shh..I've got myself convinced this is going to be good. I know I am going to be disappointed...but LET'S HOPE.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

give me a hulkster vs cena freestyle battle pls i wanna see the hulkster get :krillin'd by the doctor of thuganomics


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So let’s speculate. Hogan and Bork will likely be boring. Cena however is interesting. He was on SDL to give a rub to Becky. He likely will start a mini feud tonight unless they really get him into Mania mode. What you guys think he will be getting into? I personally think he’s going into the rumble and an NXT or a certain Omega will eliminate him. Him Bryan makes the most sense, but then him coming on RAW wouldn’t if that makes any sense..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *I feel like the new era and new management is actually Vince compromising with Triple H, Shane and Steph about booking roles. It's more of a behind-the-scenes change within management. It seems like Triple H, Shane and Steph are on the same page and are trying to convince Vince that WWE needs to change with the current times.*


Except that Shane and H disagree on a lot of things

Triple H is a Conservative rasstlin guy while Shane is all about innovative Sports Entertainment 

The only thing they would agree on is that Vince needs to Retire and focus on XFL but other than they would clash a lot


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Adam Cool said:


> Except that Shane and H disagree on a lot of things
> 
> Triple H is a Conservative rasstlin guy while Shane is all about innovative Sports Entertainment
> 
> The only thing they would agree on is that Vince needs to Retire and focus on XFL but other than they would clash a lot


*I'm a Triple H guy. I like rasslin. If I wanted to watch Sports Entertainment, I would tune into ESPN Films. *


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hillhank said:


> Now the company doesn't have the balls to do it although why not start a Hogan and Cena feud?


:lmao *WTF* :lmao

Hogan will never wrestle again - at least that's what we all should hope! It's not that I do not like Hogan because he said some racist shit a decade ago, no I don't like him because he is a jackass and how he worked behind the scenes during his entire career. 

Not too excited for RAW tbh. Will only watch the highlights on YT anyway :shrug


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

All the people shitting on Hogan here probably worship wife beater Steve Austin.

What he said was fucking disgusting, and he's a piece of shit, so I'm not condoning him here, just love a bit of hypocrisy when I see it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Spoiler: SPOILER



As reported by PWInsider, EC3, Lars Sullivan, Heavy Machinery and Lacey Evans are all currently backstage at Monday Night RAW. It was confirmed a few weeks ago that all of these superstars would be being called up to the main roster, although no date was provided. While they could always just be having meetings with the higher-ups given that it’s in Orlando, WWE could take advantage of their first live RAW in three weeks by putting a big debut or two on the show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena is opening I just was alerted lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Tempted to watch for the first time in a while to see if there are actually any changes, but I feel like there's a good chance I'll regret giving this show a shot again.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like a loaded show incoming! I count this as WWE's first proper show of 2019 now that we're past the taped stuff, this is where the promises of change need to be fulfilled. You can understand them not going all the way in during the holiday season, but now that's done, we're on the road to the Rumble and Wrestlemania, big things need to start happening!

I can't stand the hokey orange fuck that is Hulk Hogan, and would have been quite happy to never see his face on WWE TV again, but if he's just stopping in to honor Mean Gene, I'm okay with that. Watch him take 10 minutes milking an ovation if he appears in front of the live crowd though.

Interested to see where Cena lands on the Road to Mania. The stuff he did on Smackdown, giving Becky and Almas the rub was cool, but if he's properly back in WWE, he needs a proper program to sink his teeth into.

Always happy to see Brock back. But Braun needs to look stronger against him than he has up to this point. They had the right formula at Summerslam a couple of years ago- Braun throwing him around with ease, Brock managing to survive and conquer, but No Mercy and Crown Jewel were big missteps. Brock ran through Braun like a hot knife through butter, and nobody should be doing that to the Monster Among Men, not even Brock Lesnar.

And the Rumble hype. Royal Rumble is one of my favourite times of the year, there's always a change in the air as we drag ourselves out of a dreggy December (although SD Live and TLC were surprisingly good).

Keen! Let's see if I'm still keen on Raw in a few hours time haha.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Raw will probably do well because Hulk Hogan, John Cena, and Brock Lesnar are larger than life and are stars. Raw usually doesn't do well because the Roster is shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> The Raw will probably do well because Hulk Hogan, John Cena, and Brock Lesnar are larger than life and are stars. Raw usually doesn't do well because the Roster is shit.




It’s up against the NCAA Football National Championship. Ratings will likely be down no matter what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Raw



The Undertaker, Lacey Evans, Lars Sullivan, Tucker Knight, Otis Dozovic, and EC3 are all backstage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Think I will watch this as I am beyond tired of Clemson v Alabama.



The XL 2 said:


> The Raw will probably do well because Hulk Hogan, John Cena, and Brock Lesnar are larger than life and are stars. Raw usually doesn't do well because the Roster is shit.


As a one off, they might. Put them on weekly and they woin't draw jack either.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I won't be surprised if I fall asleep during Raw today cos it's been SO humid and hot here in the last week or so, I am ridiculously tired cos I haven't been sleeping that well. I just hope I can stay awake long enough to see Dean and Seth :lol


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoping they'll use the 1st RAW of the yr. to shake things up. Lots of big acts there tonight but it's up to the writers to give the current talent the compelling stories needed for success.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> The Undertaker, Lacey Evans, Lars Sullivan, Tucker Knight, Otis Dozovic, and EC3 are all backstage.





Spoiler: Spoiler



I mean, the shows this week are in Florida, there are a lot of NXT people backstage. Dakota, Taynara and Nixon are backstage as well. Granted, all the NXT announced call ups have had their last matches on NXT tv/live events in the last week and , like I said, they are in Florida, so chances of them getting a better reaction than somewhere else are high, so I wouldn't be surprised if some of them debut tonight





Ambrose Girl said:


> I won't be surprised if I fall asleep during Raw today cos it's been SO humid and hot here in the last week or so, I am ridiculously tired cos I haven't been sleeping that well. I just hope I can stay awake long enough to see Dean and Seth :lol


You sound exactly like me lol, it's been hot af here as well, and I also haven't been able to sleep very weel because of that.


Apparently Cena is opening the show tonight


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> First RAW in a while that might actually be somewhat decent.


I'll give it 30 minutes. IF it seems like the same huge pile of suck, I'll seek my entertainment elsewhere.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> The Raw will probably do well because Hulk Hogan, John Cena, and Brock Lesnar are larger than life and are stars. Raw usually doesn't do well because the Roster is shit.


No, the roster is very good. Creative is shit. You can close your eyes and point to 5 random people in this forum and have a better creative team. Even if all are under 10 years old.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't watch. Give them a shit rating even with all these big acts to keep up the pressure.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Is this the most pages before a raw since raw 25?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll say EC3 or Lars interrupt Cena tonight. Think we might see Lacey tonight to.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I'll say EC3 or Lars interrupt Cena tonight. Think we might see Lacey tonight to.




Lars Cena is something I can’t get into at all. EC3 could be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Why is Brock there? What does he have to do with WWE?

What, he's the Universal Champion? 

Well, I'll be damned. How would anyone know? :trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dave Santos said:


> Is this the most pages before a raw since raw 25?


Probably. They've loaded the show in search of a rating like RAW 25. They won't get that but I thin they will do well.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to more fuckery.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I see Lacey Evans and EC3 both doing well on the main roster... we'll find out tho.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright, this is it guys. The holidays are over. If we don't set the foundation for a "New Era" or a "fresh start" tonight, then I give up all hope in WWE changing before Vince leaves the company.

First show of the year lets start strong. WWE needs to step out of their fuckin comfort zone tonight and put some energy and effort into their booking. I'll keep the optimism going until the first 30 minutes of RAW goes by.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

All I want is a show without Tits McFlair being involved to get her over at the expense of Ronda.


And John Cena chanting along to "let's go, Cena! Cena sucks!".
Annnnnd maybe a segment involving Hogan and Big Bob and Hogan compares his pythons to Big Bob's glutes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Call ups



Lacey Evans made her debut against Natalya on Main Event, lost via Sharpshooter

EC3 is currently making his debut on Main Event against Curt Hawkins


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: Call ups
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL this company man smh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Mean Gene


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A brawl to open? HELL HEAH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH.

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Random Lashley vs Rollins brawl.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Unleash The Beast in Bobby Lashley this year please!! This guy is the real deal and should be carrying that Universal Title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i turn in two minutes late and there is a brawl, what did I miss


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, the roster sucks at keeping people from brawling :lmao

So is Seth feuding with Lashley now....?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Better than the McMahon's starting the show.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I suggested they start a show like this last week. Vince has been reading my posts

:beckylol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well that was interesting. But why are Seth and Lashley fighting? Seems random lol.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Now this is a good opening


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Take your hat off Jawn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Clearly pre-recorded brawl :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder if there will be any AEW chants tonight...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, why is Cena is back in that hideous green gear? The black shirt from Smackdown was MUCH better...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena. :O


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Johnny boy :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What the fuck is happening :ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Let's see if Cena recites the same promo he cut on SDL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn now Cena? Starting off strong I see


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A moment of Bliss tonight :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf is John babbling about? Seth is fighting for his life? Wtf lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John Cena now comments on the rest of the roster. He is the Mayor of WWE. :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> A moment of Bliss tonight :mark:


I can’t stand her


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Juan Seenuh in his Ecto Cooler shirt and hat 

For the kids :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Cena doing the Rumble?

I thought he had a movie to start filming a movie the week before.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena winning the rumble.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lars better not get a fucking Cena rub right here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

What's the deal between Lashley and Rollins ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena in the Rumble.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> I can’t stand her


Cool story


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Juan Seenuh in his Ecto Cooler shirt and hat
> 
> For the kids :lol


I used to love that drink as a kid.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Gosh Cena really needs to cut that shit. While wearing that hat he looks like a kid from Bad News Bears.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Heath V said:


> I used to love that drink as a kid.


Everyone who isn't awful did!


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Classic Cena doesn't have a match storyline lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Destroy him Jawn. BACK TO THE PITS OF IRRELEVANCE. BRING OUT THE NINJA FIST 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yawn....boring McIntyre


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO at the Cena hair references :lmao

Hahah I knew Drew would mention The Shield just then, he's been harping on about that for weeks LOL.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

...But Cena did have a match at last year's Wrestlemania, doesn't he remember embarrassing himself by being involved in that terrible terrible squash with the Undertaker?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE doing this GOAT shit. What a slap in the face.:no:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

People who are asking why Lashley and Rollins. Didnt Rollins beat Lashley down with a chair last week? Or am I mistaken.

And Cena will bury McIntyre on the mic if he wants.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> ...But Cena did have a match at last year's Wrestlemania, doesn't he remember embarrassing himself by being involved in that terrible terrible squash with the Undertaker?




Never happened duh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew confirmed to have a Wellness Violation. Greatest of All time? :heston


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh yay maybe Cena can :buried this geek and put him out of his misery


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Chosen One vs. the actual chosen one


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Cena can you bury this geek please ?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mcintyre bout to get buried by Cena


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's one guy I hope Cena does bury. McIntyre is terrible


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena bury this clown plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena burying another talent


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

John Cena greatest of all time? Pfft ok [emoji1751]*[emoji3603][emoji849]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TBH I love Drew, but I would have loved if Dean Ambrose had been the one to come out to mouth off at Cena. I love when they do promos together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Promo."

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew is the most unelectricfying man in sports entertainment. Crowd is asleep for him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew :buried


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

McIntyre just confirmed himself as actually being leukemia?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"John Cena, I've COME for you now..."

Sounds like Drew _does_ care who Cena shares his bed with... or doesn't :cena5


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is going on in this RAW lmao is this stupid shit going to turn into a tag match now I really wanted to see Cena and Drew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tag team match, playa.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey it's Big Bob and his teenage brother!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth :mark:

All 5 guys brawling. It's absolute BEDLAM.

:CENA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop for Balor wens3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hear THAT pop, Vince? Balor got the biggest of all.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This is a pretty awesome start... :surprise:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Decent start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN!!!!!!! :mark: Where'd he come from? Oooh I like his jacket!!

6 man tag? Dean, Drew & Lashley vs Seth, Finn & Cena? Although I'd love to get rid of Lashley from the heel team lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice little rumble build plz no tag match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

FINN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh yay, a 3v3...Nerd Balor fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good opening.

:bjpenn


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

This 3 on 3 tag match better having a gimmick to it


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This is more like it. Keep the energy high.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seems like that Balor push is real


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

A bunch of randomly chosen guys having a random brawl for no real reason [emoji848]


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Fuck the six man tag, let them all beat the shit out of each other for a number of their choosing in the Rumble.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Lashley there to take the pin?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> No, the roster is very good. Creative is shit. You can close your eyes and point to 5 random people in this forum and have a better creative team. Even if all are under 10 years old.


Roster is awful. Creative isn't any better though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"how can we avoid having a repeat?"
"ooh how about instead of a brawl that gets us a regular tag, we get it so it's a SIX man tag!"


I wonder if they might do that tonight with the Riott Squad too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RAW starting off SUPER strong, I'm actually entertained right now


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And I just don't see the reason for "Drew hate". Yes, he's playing a dominant heel. Want him to play another chickenshit one? We've seen enough of that crap. I think as a bullying, dominant heel, he's doing a good job. None of these wrestlers can be blamed if creative gives them a terrible script.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show is out of control. Please don't change the channel to football because anything can happen. :trolldog


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another big ass tag match incoming, yeah well i'm out


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

I'd rather see Cena & McIntyre go at it one on one than this tag team match, playa.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn though, if they put Dean, Seth, Drew & Finn in the same match, that's my entire top 4 favourites done at once.

Dean got new jeans!!!!! :lol


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

People love Cena again? Also wtf is with that hair


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Balor wearing the Lance Storm gear starter set.

:bjpenn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stevieg786 said:


> People love Cena again? Also wtf is with that hair


Well now that he's "single," dreamy Cena is back :cena5


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So sick of the random cluster fuck tag matches lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yo they legit just recited scripts from WWE 2k. This is ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Shouldn't Ambrose take offense to McIntyre saying he single-handedly beat the shit out of the entire Shield?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok. Who's going to take the pin? For some reason...it'll be ambrose by Balor giving him a title shot for IC.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Finn needs to get some new gear. He looks like enhancement talent #17 in this shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best RAW Ever!!!!!!!:O:O:O:O:O


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

VINTAGE CENA.

:cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Dean wearing a chain on his jeans? :lol

I am also torn at who I want to win the match lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fucking Cena I wanna see the HADIUUUKKKENNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS COMMERCIAL BREAK 

fpalm

Nothing about WWE pisses me off more than the total lack of flexibility in commercial breaks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Drew botched that headbutt


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Vintage Cena! Vintage Commercial break!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

He had to say vintage. Fuck you Cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope if the heels lose, Dean doesn't eat the pin. He's the only person in this match with a title, he doesn't need that shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmmm

Why does germaphobe Dean want to wrestle with sweaty men?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

deepelemblues said:


> RAW IS COMMERCIAL BREAK
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Nothing about WWE pisses me off more than the total lack of flexibility in commercial breaks


If that's your biggest problem with the company, you've got it better than the rest of us who are tired of the shitty content.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks Like Ambrose can move a little more easily now in those new jeans. He actually doesn't look like the most awkward talent on the roster as usual. His in-ring movements were clearly off with all that constriction from the blue jeans.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> :hmmm
> 
> Why does germaphobe Dean want to wrestle with sweaty men?


You stop using your brain right now :cudi


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Funny that both of Seth’s partners have been legit injured by Seth.

John’s nose and Finn’s shoulder


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> RAW IS COMMERCIAL BREAK
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Nothing about WWE pisses me off more than the total lack of flexibility in commercial breaks


 They have total flexibility, there were a few times it went on for over 20 minutes without one. Or they had one minutes after it started.


They can choose, they just don't care to.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> This show is out of control. Please don't change the channel to football because anything can happen. :trolldog


Sorry, that pick 6 was more exciting than anything WWE has done in several years

Wish Hogan would've started the show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh I missed Cena's Okada like dropkick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's bald spot.

:mj2


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This match might just end in another brawl.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not ads again!!! Just when Dean's in control, you go to an ad and rob me of him?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

3 fucking adverts during this match, this shit has went on too long now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they did away with the automatic rematches


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If that's your biggest problem with the company, you've got it better than the rest of us who are tired of the shitty content.


I guess I got it better than the rest of you then :draper2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Right i'm bored now. Hot start, but 20+ minute tv matches just don't do anything for me though. 20+ minute matches should only happen on PPVs.

Give me 5 minute matches and lots of segments for character and angle building.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, this era of soul draining 20 minute long matches to display "workhorsemanship" is a nightmare I need to wake up from.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

If that bald spot on the back of John Cena's get's any bigger it'll be only a matter of time before she starts looking like this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All these commercials is why I dvr this. DVR is your friend.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I get tired of 20 minute matches. Make it stop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena/Ambrose still in there and still working the sleeper????


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Cena/Ambrose still in there and still working the sleeper????


Sleep is the goal of the New Era


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I just wanna see Cenas damn China punch don’t care about anything else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Has Seth been in at all? Finn's gotta make the hot tag to him now?

EDIT: Yep lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop for the Seth tag.

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That moonsault was cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was sickkkk. Rollins easily has the best wild babyface run during matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT that moonsault from OUTTA NOWHERE.

:mark:

Seth waking the crowd up again. That chant.

:banderas


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth & Finn>>>>>>>>>>the other 4


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course he does


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Botch stomp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this tag match has devolved into chaos :woo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean ate the pin, but Seth was the one who pinned him so I'm actually not too mad :lol That should make him #1 contender cos he pinned the IC champ, right?


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I really hope if the heels lose, Dean doesn't eat the pin. He's the only person in this match with a title, he doesn't need that shit.


Sorry girl  horrible decision tbf

imagine culminating a feud with a babyface going over in a 6-man match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean :buried by Super Seth. :ambrose4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

of course bane ambrose eats the pin by seth burnitdownman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth FINALLY standing tall over Ambrose when he didn't at all for 6 weeks in their feud.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena only back with two matches and two wins.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth winnin the rumble :draper2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H wants a hug from Bayley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It dragged, but good last 5 minutes


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sasha! Bayley!
Get a 3rd girl, say... Ember? And they can have another six person tag match with the Riott Squad!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena, Balor or Rollins to win the men's rumble.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yep rollins def winning the rumble


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kill him Hunter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I enjoyed the match, hated all the commercials. It's always good when a wrestling show begins with wrestling, that's especially rare for Raw.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good match. Glad Lashley didnt eat the pin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Slapping the coffee out of H's hand. :bjpenn

Seth will lose the IC match tonight, though.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

HULK HOGAN'S BEEN IN THE BACK ALL DAY, BROTHER.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth & Dean tonight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I dunno. Maybe its just me. Am I wrong that the most new thing this week has been that Ryder, Hawkins and No Way Jose all managed to get a little TV time in the Rollins / Lashley pull apart? 

PS - Not sure the truckers wallet is a good look for Ambrose..

PSS - Cena needs more hair to cover that bald spot.

PSSS - Steph gonna be mad that HHH trying to get a little side action going..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seth vs Dean falls count anywhere tonight :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pretty much like a live event 6 man tag, but it served a purpose of having Rollins have a crazy hot run to end the match.

FCA Match with Rollins and Ambrose tonight. Alright, time to prove yourselves after TLC. Which I know they can do.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins goes from brawls to six man tag to IC title match...busy night. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mean Gene O Mania fpalm

Get the fuck outta here

Pathetic


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

THE MAN said:


> Dean :buried by Super Seth. :ambrose4


He pinned Dean. So Dean can pin him tonight for IC title.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Falls count anywhere = fuckery finish


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE!!!!!!! :mark: THIS is what the match at TLC should have been.

This is reminding me so much of the match they had where the cinderblocks came out. I would go NUTS if cinderblocks showed up during this as a callback.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Seth FINALLY standing tall over Ambrose when he didn't at all for 6 weeks in their feud.




Just gonna get beat later somehow..prob Lars or some shit. Falls count anywhere matches are no
DQ right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Seth/Dean stipulation matches are always great, so looking forward to this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hogan with the loudest reaction of the night.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Hogan with the loudest reaction of the night.




As it should be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hulk Hogan looks absolutely ridiculous


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

So who is screwing Seth later then? Lashley most likely. I doubt they debut Lars here, could do though.

John really needs to buzz his hair, that bald patch is growing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So who is going to interrupt Hogan?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean puts Seth through the cinderblocks tonight and Seth doesn't show his face again until he comes out in the Rumble match.

BOOK IT.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Slapping the coffee out of H's hand. :bjpenn
> 
> Seth will lose the IC match tonight, though.


Some sort of tomfoolery will happen.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> So who is screwing Seth later then? Lashley most likely. I doubt they debut Lars here, could do though.
> 
> John really needs to buzz his hair, that bald patch is growing.




Lars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> So who is going to interrupt Hogan?


Probably nobody. He's doing a tribute to Mean Gene so an interruption would be pretty tasteless, even by WWE standards.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> He pinned Dean. So Dean can pin him tonight for IC title.




So this is why the Lashley brawl happened. He’s gonna cost Seth the match


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Hogan with the loudest reaction of the night.


That's the real greatest of all time there, not Cena, lol.

Of course, I expect to hear some boos for Hogan due to his recent situation though... the Mean Gene stuff should soften it a bit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> So who is screwing Seth later then? Lashley most likely. I doubt they debut Lars here, could do though.
> 
> John really needs to buzz his hair, that bald patch is growing.


The Hulkster tears off his stupid Mean Gene O Mania shirt backstage and accidentally smacks Seth right in the face in doing so when he and Dean come around a corner brawling


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TBH I don't care about Hogan now I know I get Seth vs Dean FCA later :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose will get his pin back tonight when Lashley screws Rollins for all of the attacks earlier.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Just gonna get beat later somehow..prob Lars or some shit. Falls count anywhere matches are no
> DQ right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rather than interference, I'd rather Dean pay Seth back for putting him through cinderblocks a few years ago. Seth is written off the next few weeks, and doesn't show his face again until he comes out in the Rumble match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Probably nobody. He's doing a tribute to Mean Gene so an interruption would be pretty tasteless, even by WWE standards.


Normally I would agree, but I don't really put anything past WWE at this point.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hope Hogan is booed right back down to hell where the fucker belongs [emoji120]


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Two months of promos and I couldn't care less about the debut of Lars. 

He will be another Snitzky or Koslov win a fair run at the start and fed to the likes of Braun before too long before dropping back to the lower midcard.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

half the crowd is like yeah Hogan, what ever lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Weak pop.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Falls count anywhere = fuckery finish



Of course. Dean beat Rollins clean at TLC. He can't lose clean again. Other wise he would look weak. Same goes for Dean, he just took pin in tag match. He wouldn't get pinned twice clean in one night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was a pretty weak reaction for Hogan


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sort of a subdued pop. But maybe everyone is done with nostalgia.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd isn't as hot for Hogan as I though they'd be. At least not yet.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly think Ronda (or Becky if she shows up) will get a bigger pop than Hogan
But won't get the chants.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess this FCA match will be the blowoff for Seth vs Dean? WWE really gave up on their feud if they don't even get one more PPV match, damn.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hogan isn't even opening the hour, what a fall from grace.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hogan looks baked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't anyone gives a fuck about Hogan.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Let’s see how long before that “Mean Gene O Mania” tshirt is for sale on WWE shop. There’s literally nothing they won’t use to make money


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think the makeup artist put any makeup on Hogan tonight..


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

There is something really sick about what WWE did in this situation.

They used a man's death to put the attention on Hogan.

Something so odd about what has been a good RAW so far.. Yikes..


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Whose cutting onions?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Gene laughing at "I won't lay on my back and let anyone cover me" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Gene.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So...apparently two NXT call up's made their debut on Main Event....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

WWE is always A1 with the video packages


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Gene and Bobby makes me


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> So...apparently two NXT call up's made their debut on Main Event....


Yeah so fucking stupid. Doesn't bode well for how they will be used lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Gobedly Gooker. :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is this a Mean Gene tribute or a Hulk Hogan tribute?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Watching the mean gene video, its pretty sad how many people in the video are no longer with us


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Goddamn Hogan was looking rough.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The number of dead guys in this package is disheartening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm actually sad now.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

This is nice.. They usually don't do this with legends who have been out of the public eye for a while.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok thaqt was pretty neat for a promo


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Let's be real, Heaven has a better wrestling roster than WWE does.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Hogan actually not embarrassing himself :bjpenn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hogan left out Lord Alfred Hayes boooo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was actually a really lovely segment. Nicely done.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The feels!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> This is nice.. They usually don't do this with legends who have been out of the public eye for a while.


They are doing it in the hopes of popping a rating.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Hogan is killing me with name dropping all the deceased wrestlers from the 90's


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice Job by Hogan keeping the attention on Mean gene


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

CoverD said:


> Goddamn Hogan was looking rough.


Thought he looked good physically for his age.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice little tribute there for Mean Gene.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hell yes. NOW THAT was for us old school fans. I’m talking about those of us who grew up with a rotary, not an IPhone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That was better than i expected, nice little tribute by Hulk.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great segment. Hogan did a very good job.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Gorilla Monsoon, Bobby Heenan, Lord Alfred Hayes, Mean Gene. 

Gives us them back and we will give you Michael Cole, Corey Graves, Byron Saxton, and Renee Young in return.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Very nicely done by Hogan and very nicely done by the WWE as well.

Hogan legit looked like he was getting ready to cry and put the glasses back on and went into character to keep from it..


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

That was not a bad promo by Hogan but just lol at the state of wwe now says having no idea who Hogan or mean gene were. Tfw carmela gets a better pop


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Whatever beef anyone has with Hogan personally be damned. He was the right guy to do that for Mean Gene and did an amazing job of it. That was wonderful and im glad i got to witness it. Mean Gene will be missed and loved he was the best of all time at what he did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That video package..

:mj2


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I enjoyed that tribute, didn't need to be more or less than what it was. Even Hogan's words were fitting and a nice touch.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That was very well done. Them feels alright !


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm glad we got some AWA footage in there as loved that promotion back in the early 80's.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Great segment, even got a little teary eyed. RIP Mean Gene.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gotta hand it to the WWE that was very tastefully done.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lumberjack matches always break down with the outside guys brawling


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought Rhyno retired?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Gotta hand it to the WWE that was very tastefully done.


If there is one thing the WWE is great at , is those promo packages.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just saw the seating plan for the arena, Royal Rumble looks interesting with the curved entrance ramp.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable in that robe.

:mj4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Hogan that was amazing promo. The ending where he spoke about the dream matches mean gene was involved in etc was sweet. RIP Gene


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Revival need to win this match, become the tag champs and basically just slay 2019!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Forgot to mention this, but credit to them for the Mr. Perfect shoutout in that Hogan promo.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The best theme in the WWE currently, Roode deserves a good run though in 2019.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel like dozing off until Dean vs Seth now, I'm so tired and it's too warm here  :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> The Revival need to win this match, become the tag champs and basically just slay 2019!!!!!


YUP and Gable and Roode need to be singles again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Hogan name dropping all them greats who passed was awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to take the title off these jobbers.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hope The Revival wins this.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Look at all those "great" teams out there....good Lord....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soooooo Quiet now in this match lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082456609408708608


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

The revival need a better theme to match their abilities, what a load of dross.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crickets. Crickets. Crickets.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Revival got Cody's hashtag he was using about them a while ago on the back of their trunks.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a fucking lumberjack match................


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

falconfan13 said:


> Whatever beef anyone has with Hogan personally be damned. He was the right guy to do that for Mean Gene and did an amazing job of it. That was wonderful and im glad i got to witness it. Mean Gene will be missed and loved he was the best of all time at what he did.




Agreed. I’m glad Hogan was back on the roster to do this. No one else would have fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ascension being out there.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crowd has been a tad underwhelming tonight. Then again, every crowd can't be Mania quality.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> This crowd has been a tad underwhelming tonight. Then again, every crowd can't be Mania quality.



They used to be.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Renee has barely been talking so far tonight, it's so lovely :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN. Not a bad match, actually.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Lumberjacks at ringside kinda exposes how bad Raw's tag division really is, The Revival are clearly in a class of their own.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082460649442168833


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Revival...first with the Lucha House party mess and now this. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW tag division? :trash


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuckery again sigh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg are they seriously gonna keep doing these bullshit endings with all their title matches? Watch em do some screwy finish in their 3rd match....


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok lets not do that again. Revival have had enough shots now. Faces get screwed all the time and dont get more matches, so lets move on from the boring no reaction Revival


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Raw tag division is TRASH. They really gotta fix that shit soon. Been trash for awhile now, too.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Crowd is ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tag team match was lame


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess it gonna lead to a tag title match at Royal Rumble? I'd be happy for The Revival to win there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Using an Architects song for Takeover Blackpool? :mark:  whoever decides the themes for NXT needs to do it for the main roster shows as well lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> I guess it gonna lead to a tag title match at Royal Rumble? I'd be happy for The Revival to win there.


That's my guess, too. I just wonder if they get a stip or not.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Elias vs Baron Corbin? UGGHHHH [emoji1751]*[emoji3603][emoji849] really don’t wanna see that!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No rematch for The Revival cos of the no rematch clause thing, right? Time for somebody else to get a title shot now.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Rex Rasslin said:


> :lmao *WTF* :lmao
> 
> Hogan will never wrestle again - at least that's what we all should hope! It's not that I do not like Hogan because he said some racist shit a decade ago, no I don't like him because he is a jackass and how he worked behind the scenes during his entire career.
> 
> Not too excited for RAW tbh. Will only watch the highlights on YT anyway :shrug



O please, Hogan is a legend , this company has no balls and people always complain about how boring and predictable WWE is 


A Cena match and feud would be a huge draw and at very least get a huge pop and add some intrigue 

Or even they should of had Austin come back and stun Hogan , this company is too predictable they need to shake things up and a Cena and Hogan match and feud would make this years Mania truly one to remember 

You don't like him because he's an asshole well I got news for you people hate Cena, Orton, HHH, HBK, Austin, and Punk and people say they are assholes although like them or hate them they are legends in the business and they put rear ends in seats


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And the point of the lumberjack aspect of the match was? what part did it play at all in the match? match still ended in fuckery.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Funny how the Revival are supposed to be the heels, yet they are the ones who keep getting screwed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Revival don't really get booked as heels at all. I almost forgot that they actually are heels. Yikes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm SO sick of this video package, stop showing it!!! :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I could see Hogan vs Cena in one of those abroad house shows, if Cena doesn't feel like it will tarnish his image anymore.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jesus, I know he's only following orders, but Michael Cole's SCREAMING his lines during that tag match was absolutely ear torture. Fucking unbearable.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Using an Architects song for Takeover Blackpool? :mark: whoever decides the themes for NXT needs to do it for the main roster shows as well lol


I knew that song sounded familiar.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm done watching these same newcomer vignettes.
Just bring them out already.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Elias vs Baron Corbin? UGGHHHH [emoji1751]*[emoji3603][emoji849] really don’t wanna see that!




and they wonder why ratings are dropping bring in Omega ASAP and bring up Black, Gargango, and Ciapma ASAP


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These poor war machine guys really don’t stand a chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kinda surprised Heavy Machinery are getting called up. Think they could use more time in NXT.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

War Machine are a less interesting Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

OMG It's Snitsky!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lacey Evans looks like Nicolette Sheridan


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Didn't Lacey already debut on main event and lose.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Prayer Police said:


> I'm done watching these same newcomer vignettes.
> Just bring them out already.




Is anyone really all that excited for any of the new comers? Why not bring up Black, Ciapma, Cole, Gargano, and guys like that 

and as far as the women Toni Storm, Ripley, IO Shari, Kari, and Dakota


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will be very surprised if Nikki doesn't get screwed on the main roster with that accent and that gimmick


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

EC3 kinda looks like Del Rio in that vignette.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EC3 though!!! I actually think he'll do very well on the main roster.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Elias is so damn good. A true Super Star.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> I could see Hogan vs Cena in one of those abroad house shows, if Cena doesn't feel like it will tarnish his image anymore.




I think they should do it for mania this year and tonight would be the perfect night to start the feud , although this company has very little balls these days


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hillhank said:


> Is anyone really all that excited for any of the new comers? Why not bring up Black, Ciapma, Cole, Gargano, and guys like that
> 
> and as far as the women Toni Storm, Ripley, IO Shari, Kari, and Dakota


Nikki and EC3 are interesting.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Raw tag division could be great if they'd bring in some teams that excite the fucking crowds. I mean look at the division, The Ascension, Slater and Rhyno, Roode and Gable, Lucha House Party. All those teams are boring as fucking shit, what crowd would be even a little excited with any of those teams out there?

They need to just scrap the entire tag roster, bring up Street Profits, hire some quick exciting teams like The Rascalz, give people some teams that aren't just singles guys threw together into a makeshift tag team with their themes merged.... 

Thats a big reason why all their tag teams are so boring and suck, most of them are just singles guys who they have no idea what else to do with so they threw them together. They need to hire some legit tag teams that do some exciting double team moves.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly just think most of them are brought up for the RR and then will be ignored.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I will be very surprised if Nikki doesn't get screwed on the main roster with that accent and that gimmick


If she is booked the way the rest of Sanity has been then RIP


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The EC3 promo is great UNTIL the end when he gives that really goofy looking smile with the camera two inches from his face [emoji1751]*[emoji3603] that ruined it for me


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nikki clearly going to Smackdown from the looks of it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I will be very surprised if Nikki doesn't get screwed on the main roster with that accent and that gimmick


Sadly I could see that happening and Im a Nikki fan. I think she'll have a better chance if she's on SD though.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Evans and EC3 had a match just before the start of Raw (main event)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Nikki will probably at some point down the road get her booking degraded down to almost a comedic figure. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Baron Corbin being the kayfabe reason for RAW being shit is sooo funny to me for some reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

CORBIN WHY ARE YOU STILL DRESSING LIKE THE GM?! :lmao


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I walk with Elias


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Elias is actually a very good face, even though i thought he would be better as a heel, but was booked as such a jobber when he was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin still not having new gear despite not being GM anymore.

:lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> CORBIN WHY ARE YOU STILL DRESSING LIKE THE GM?! :lmao




Dress for the job you want not the job you got [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Corbin STILL wrestling in the fucking suit clothes? you're not the fucking GM anymore ffs, what sense does it make for him to still be wrestling in that? That would look so stupid and make no sense to new fans tuning in.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Corbin, the main event is Ronda and Becky, not the Lesnar match.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nikki and EC3 are interesting.




Nikki is a classic I'm crazy girl gimmick been there done that although she's alright I suppose nothing to get super excited about 

and as far as Ethan goes he's a TNA guy with a Ted Dibaise knockoff gimmick , he's not going to go far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias and Dean wrestling in black jeans tonight.

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias is the dollar store Rock.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

They should pull the trigger and have Elias win the Rumble. Its time to give him a mega push!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

To be fair, Corbin's old gear wasnt anything great so maybe he just prefers these.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hillhank said:


> Nikki is a classic I'm crazy girl gimmick been there done that although she's alright I suppose nothing to get super excited about
> 
> and as far as Ethan goes he's a TNA guy with a Ted Dibaise knockoff gimmick , he's not going to go far



They'll simply never be able to stick with all this high ens talent holding then back I suppose. 

I'm willing to give anybody a shot on this dreadful, pitiful show.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I notice the guys keep saying they are gonna headline/mainevent Wrestlemania. So, are they just trying to swerve us or is Vince not convinced that the women can headline WM?

Geeze, I was really hoping to get that Becky Vs Ronda Main Event. Fuck Lesnar.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> They should pull the trigger and have Elias win the Rumble. Its time to give him a mega push!!


I'm a fan of Elias but you've suffered one too many chair shots to the head.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol What Culture recently made a video talking about what WWE needs to do to improve itself, and at some point during it one of them said something like "I mean no one wants to tune in and watch fucking Elias vs Baron Corbin" seriously they used that match up as an example of why the show is so boring and terrible. Its just hilariously we're getting this match tonight.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

EMGESP said:


> I notice the guys keep saying they are gonna headline/mainevent Wrestlemania. So, are they just trying to swerve us or is Vince not convinced that the women can headline WM?
> 
> Geeze, I was really hoping to get that Becky Vs Ronda Main Event. Fuck Lesnar.


Headlining wrestlemania doesn't necessarily mean ending it in the way they're saying it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Baron does still get pretty good heat. I'll give him that.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Illogical said:


> I'm a fan of Elias but you've suffered one too many chair shots to the head.


Haha yeah maybe I'm getting a little ahead of myself. But it is time to get him in a big feud atleast, no more Lashley and Corbin nonsense. I'm really hoping its Dean/Elias in a nicely booked IC title feud for Mania.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Rumor that Kahn is there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Elias eventually feuds with Dean for the IC Title down the road.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> I notice the guys keep saying they are gonna headline/mainevent Wrestlemania. So, are they just trying to swerve us or is Vince not convinced that the women can headline WM?
> 
> Geeze, I was really hoping to get that Becky Vs Ronda Main Event. Fuck Lesnar.


 Neither.
It's just the goal of every WWE wrestler is to be in the main event so they say they'll be there to hype it up.
Unless it's confirmed in advance (which it won't be), anything can main event.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I think there's an issue with Renee being a babyface commentator, especially if she's calling out Corey on why he likes certain heels like Corbin. I mean Renee in real life and in kayfabe is married to Dean Ambrose, the top heel on Raw right now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if Elias eventually feuds with Dean for the IC Title down the road.



He should of already been involved in a mid card title feud imo


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> I notice the guys keep saying they are gonna headline/mainevent Wrestlemania. So, are they just trying to swerve us or is Vince not convinced that the women can headline WM?
> 
> Geeze, I was really hoping to get that Becky Vs Ronda Main Event. Fuck Lesnar.


I'm pretty sure they say main event 'Mania every year, even though several times recently the Rumble winners match has been shoved in the middle of the card somewhere.

It's one of the (many) peeves I have with this company nowadays. The Rumble should be a massive thing, you win it you Main event. Wish they'd go back to that. Or Co-Main event these days I guess, with the 2 being the last two matches on the card.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corbin wearing a shirt like they make the fat boy wrestlers wear. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya, I tuned out as soon as I heard Elias/Corbin, this is a ratings killer


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> They'll simply never be able to stick with all this high ens talent holding then back I suppose.
> 
> I'm willing to give anybody a shot on this dreadful, pitiful show.



Personally I think its more about creative and management rather then the talent itself 

I just feel most of the talents they are bringing up are rather meh 

like I said before why not bring up Black, Ciapma, and Cole and the women Kari Sane, Ripley, and Storm?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder if Elias eventually feuds with Dean for the IC Title down the road.


I'm really hoping for that at Mania!! I think it will be great for both.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Corbin won clean.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mickey19 said:


> I'm pretty sure they say main event 'Mania every year, even though several times recently the Rumble winners match has been shoved in the middle of the card somewhere.
> 
> It's one of the (many) peeves I have with this company nowadays. The Rumble should be a massive thing, you win it you Main event. Wish they'd go back to that. Or Co-Main event these days I guess, with the 2 being the last two matches on the card.


Yeah imagine if whoever won the G1 in NJPW was put on 2nd or 3rd to the final match on WK, would be dumb as shit and they'd never do it cause the G1 would lose its importance and value.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just waiting on Dean vs Seth now. At least they found a way to keep me awake for the whole of Raw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Corbin wins :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Thankfully thats over. Neither of these guys should be anywhere near any kind of title match or feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

McGee said:


> Rumor that Kahn is there.


I wouldn't be surprised if he is, doesn't he own a sports team in Florida? And well, the Double or Nothing thing is tomorrow


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RIP Elias


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What the hell is with their obsession with Baron Corbin? I genuinely don’t get it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ambrose "I've never liked 6 man tags anyway, very unnatural...".


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

What is with Renee's shade on Corbin? Is someone telling her to do it in her headset? It just seems very put on and not natural at all..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"I never liked 6 man tags anyway..." Oh, OUCH. That was a good little line.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good promo from Dean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good backstage promo by Dean.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Unbelievable, they keep doing this with Elias.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock has deigned to grace us with his presence. :brock


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Really good Raw tonight!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No women segments so far, color me surprised. At this rate, with the FCA match main eventing they may only do the Bliss segment and that's about it for the women tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee is definitely fed lines. She's the least experienced commentator out there, and even the experienced ones are feds lines like crazy, too.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hillhank said:


> Personally I think its more about creative and management rather then the talent itself
> 
> I just feel most of the talents they are bringing up are rather meh
> 
> like I said before why not bring up Black, Ciapma, and Cole and the women Kari Sane, Ripley, and Storm?


I imagine they'll be up around/after Mania as well as a couple Rumble debuts.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That is the kind of promo Dean should be doing. No stupid bullshit, just straight to the point with some good lines. I approve (Y)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh look it's Brock's bitch


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a very well put together show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Not a big pop for Braun either and he's been gone for a few weeks.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> No women segments so far, color me surprised. At this rate, with the FCA match main eventing they may only do the Bliss segment and that's about it for the women tonight


And honestly I think we could do without that. I'll predict that will be a trainwreck.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> The Raw tag division could be great if they'd bring in some teams that excite the fucking crowds. I mean look at the division, The Ascension, Slater and Rhyno, Roode and Gable, Lucha House Party. All those teams are boring as fucking shit, what crowd would be even a little excited with any of those teams out there?
> 
> They need to just scrap the entire tag roster, bring up Street Profits, hire some quick exciting teams like The Rascalz, give people some teams that aren't just singles guys threw together into a makeshift tag team with their themes merged....
> 
> Thats a big reason why all their tag teams are so boring and suck, most of them are just singles guys who they have no idea what else to do with so they threw them together. They need to hire some legit tag teams that do some exciting double team moves.


The problem with the tag division is that the WWE simply don't care about the tag division at all and hasn't for over a decade now. They put zero effort into them, which is baffling considering they have so much time on RAW . There's a reason why NXT's tag team division was so much better, because they were actually treated with respect, given meaningful feuds that made the belts mean something and they usually had one of the better matches on the card. I don't blame the talent nearly as much as I blame the booking here. RAW has a weaker tag division, but its not like Smackdown's doing much better with booking their tag division. I miss great tag team wrestling but it doesn't look like we're going to get it anytime soon


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God almighty can they please move away from fucking Braun Strowman in the main event scene? so tired of him. And haven't we already seen Lesnar beat him like twice? once in a triple threat and another in a singles match right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They should really let him beat Brock.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> I imagine they'll be up around/after Mania as well as a couple Rumble debuts.



Could be but just before they are in the Rumble doesn't mean they are coming to the main roster look at Adam Cole last year


Honestly I'm convinced they are purposely sabotaging and holding back the show at this present moment until Roman is back but that's a whole other story


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I was expecting a better pop considering he's been gone for a few weeks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This crowd blows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And here we go. For over 7 years, my name is Paul Heyman, I repeat myself for 7 years. Why? Because I have nothing else to add to promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brocks not even going out to the ring?

:lmao


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God almighty can they please move away from fucking Braun Strowman in the main event scene? so tired of him. And haven't we already seen Lesnar beat him like twice? once in a triple threat and another in a singles match right?


Brock beat Braun cleanly in 2017, then beat him again recently in 2018 though after Corbin blindsided him. 

If counting multi-man matches, he beat him at RR 2018 when it was Brock/Kane/Braun and I believe Summerslam 2017 during a fatal fourway match with Brock going over Braun, Reigns and Joe.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock no showing again Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock looks so dead in the eyes, damn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> The problem with the tag division is that the WWE simply don't care about the tag division at all and hasn't for over a decade now. They put zero effort into them, which is baffling considering they have so much time on RAW . There's a reason why NXT's tag team division was so much better, because they were actually treated with respect, given meaningful feuds that made the belts mean something and they usually had one of the better matches on the card. I don't blame the talent nearly as much as I blame the booking here. RAW has a weaker tag division, but its not like Smackdown's doing much better with booking their tag division. I miss great tag team wrestling but it doesn't look like we're going to get it anytime soon


Booking is a problem too but god even with great booking how good could a division with The Ascension, Slater and Rhyno, Lucha House Party, Gable and Jordan etc be? The teams are almost as important as the booking cause whats good booking if all your teams are boring as fucking shit and charisma vacuums?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Should have done Lesnar/Lashley by now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Beasty boy."

:mj4

Yikes.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Himiko said:


> What the hell is with their obsession with Baron Corbin? I genuinely don’t get it


He jobbed a lot lately. He needed a win to stay credible. While Elias just beat Lashley. So he could afford the loss. Plus I'm sure Elias will get the win back soon.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Beastie boy is cringe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is basically Rocky V.
Tommy Gun is Brock. Duke is Heyman.
And all that happens is he gets fed people to beat, makes money then fucks off.
Who's going to be Rocky, Finn?


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

hey Beastie boy omg cringe lmao!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well this is going terribly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman just shit on Braun?

:trips8

Wow.


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

2 hours in and the women haven't been featured once. So much for the men being pushed into background.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seriously, is Brock so lazy now he can't even come out to the fucking ring?!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This makes sense. Why would Brock waste any time on Braun when he's already squashed Braun with ease numerous times?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They need to just get the title of Brock and send him on his way for good. And Im not even a Braun fan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is Braun saying? "Does your advocate ever get jealous out of the crap that comes out of his mouth?"

What does that even mean?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

is it ad-lib night?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Braun is extremely cringy rn in this promo, is he reading lines or being fed them?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock no selling everything he is saying is just weird...this is so bizarre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so bad, Braun is getting exposed


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes Braun, Brock getting your hands means he beats you, like every other match you were in with him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was horrible. I thought the purpose of that was to piss Brock off so he would come out.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

this segment...
:larry


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Are they legit purposely making Braun look like a clown.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

All wrestlers in this company should start their sentences with blah blah blah given how boring and cringe the dialogue is.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

diarrhea was actually coming out of Strowman's mouth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Either that was the line and it was just a horrible line written by a shitty writer, or the line was something different and Braun didn't word it right. Either way, it was off.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lesnar should of stopped doing the arm thing when they got rid of the pyro


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I get it.
By acting like a clown and mocking him, Braun is hoping to get the same advantage Bryan did by getting beaten for about 15 minutes before coming back.
Great strategy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

God awful segment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Braun recovered fast from his surgery.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fucking hell, they paid Brock to literally just stand there and walk around a bit. Nice for some.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know what to make of that segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince & the writers should be ashamed with themselves for this segment. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was awful. All that accomplished was making Braun look fucking retarded


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> What the hell is Braun saying? "Does your advocate ever get jealous out of the crap that comes out of his mouth?"
> 
> What does that even mean?


Yeah i wasn't even watching but heard that line in the background and had to look over and try and figure out what that line was about.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lame AF segment.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

that..that was horrible..


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> He jobbed a lot lately. He needed a win to stay credible. While Elias just beat Lashley. So he could afford the loss. Plus I'm sure Elias will get the win back soon.


He puts fans to sleep with his ring work. 

Have Corbin as manager or authority figure or keep his matches short not 20 minutes or crowds will quickly get bored.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, they made Braun look like a fucking geek fpalm


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The guy I really want to beat up is coming out finally and is simply walking around the ring. I better not get out of it and go hunt him down, that might make this feud mean something.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly don't get what the WWE is going for with this "here's Brock but really Heyman is just gonna repeat himself while Brock smiles a bit".
Are we supposed to boo him?


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Fucking hell, they paid Brock to literally just stand there and walk around a bit. Nice for some.



Can't blame the guy i wish I could get paid basically just for showing up.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Brock not the laziest fucking wrestler in history or what? He doesn't do jack shit.


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

That was uh....yeah.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hillhank said:


> Could be but just before they are in the Rumble doesn't mean they are coming to the main roster look at Adam Cole last year
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm convinced they are purposely sabotaging and holding back the show at this present moment until Roman is back but that's a whole other story


I have zero faith in this company but one would have to think we see at least two of those guys up full-time before Mania...I hope at least.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am very glad that segment didn't end the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun with the worst promo of the year so far. :braun


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

Strowman can't do anything physical yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm thinking that's not the return for Braun that they wanted considering his recent absence due to injury..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That Braun promo


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

What ... ?

Did everyone forget their lines in that segment? Braun looked like he was struggling to remember what he was supposed to say, and Heyman was sounding like he was covering the awkward silence while Brock stood looking gormless as usual.

And the 2nd half, with Brock walking round the ring and then back up the ramp. Just what?

What a waste of time. This did nothing to further the rivalry, nothing to intensify the feud, and nothing to get me interested in seeing their match. This Lesnar bullshit has gone on way too long.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The line about Heyman's ass being jealous is implying Heyman talks a lot of shit.
Stupid as fuck and not adlibbed.
But stupid as fuck.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

EMGESP said:


> Is Brock not the laziest fucking wrestler in history or what? He doesn't do jack shit.



Don't blame him you'd do the same blame the company.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Braun Strowman is fucking AWFUL . No idea why people defend this guy.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank god I decided to watch the National Championship


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder with the :buried on the fan sitting ringside.

:trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Could they just release Alicia Fox already?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This RAW is going downhill fast


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Jinder's taken Dean's spot as the 'insult the crowd' guy. Dean needs to move on from that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two crap segments in a row. :clap


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

If Strowman can't do anything physical, then they should have just kept him away a couple more weeks and tried to build some anticipation for his comeback at the RR/the go home show. More of that shit will kill off any momentum he had.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder
:mj4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This mixed tag match might be the least charismatic mixed tag match of all time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the filler.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they still doing this? Isn't the mixed match challenge stuff over?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

One hour left.
Still Ronda to go
still the FCA with Seth/Dean to go


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Are they wasting time or something? This is so pointless. Get to the Alexa and Ronda shit so we can get through it and get to the main event!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there a least charismatic team than Apollo and Ember?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Jinder & Alicia together is just awful


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Who writes this garbage


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mind blowing to think Jinder was a World Champion not too long ago.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Shenom? Thats a real nickname?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Unless you're Ronda Rousey and want to fight HHH, then the mixed tag matches are out the window.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Yikes. Braun vs Brock is going to be awful, I can feel it already. Don't know how well Braun will be healed by then and Brock probably doesn't give a shit about the match in general.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Is anyone really excited for Braun and Lesnar at the Rumble?, I think Lesnar has to take it 

and a Universal champion that doesn't even talk and has been doing the same thing for years yeah great


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well at least this crap ended quickly.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope Ember gets some kind of push this year, but good luck with Ronda there....


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow, such a different RAW product since The McMahons announced their "shake up" ... /sarcasm

The Revival still booked like jobbers.
Elias and Baron still fighting.
Jinder saying Shanti over and over.
Braun yelling and Brock grinning.
And now we get to enjoy the rematch that the entire "no automatic rematches" thing started with ... following Dean and Seth stinking the place up on PPV.

Ugh.
I'm going to bed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This mixed tag match might be the least charismatic mixed tag match of all time.


Alicia has some charisma :shrug... the other three... yeah


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Alicia sold the shit out of that :bjpenn


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Who the fuck is the woman doing the makeup.
She's the best heel the company has.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss :homer


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Brock is just awful.. HIm being champion is killing raw...

Him and Heymans promo and match schtick is sooo played out and old for the 10% of the time they do show up and for the 90% of the time they don't show up there is no champion or storyline revolving around the most important title on the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A Momentary Piss break featuring Alexa. Next. :rude


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hope Ember gets some kind of push this year, but good luck with Ronda there....


 She had an unbeatable streak on coming up to RAW, lost to Sarah, the commentators mentioned it a few times and it was forgotten about.
She's a black woman so she won't be doing much in the WWE unfortunately.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A Moment of Bliss was literally only created as an excuse for Alexa to be on on tv while injured, guess they realized how dumb it looked her just coming out for no reason to commentate on a match that had nothing to do with her and just appearing and not saying anything.

I swear she must be giving Vince the blowjobs of a lifetime, he acts as if this girl has to be on tv every week regardless of injury. Everyone else disappears and goes away till cleared but not Bliss for some reason. Shes constantly been on tv every week since her injury in random segments that sometimes don't even have anything to do with her, just to have her on tv.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Interested to see how this next talking segment goes. Brock/Braun leaves a bad taste in the mouth.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lets see if this overpushed scrub can do anything of note other than apparently give geeks hard ons.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This will be another cringe segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

On the ramp for a talkshow segment? That's weird.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa insults Orlando, then they cheer for her 10 seconds later. You guys are so smart lol.


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

That Abraham Washington background, though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh Raw went down after Hogan promo. So much for Raw shakeup in 2019


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A moment of bliss-- will last about a moment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The fun part is that Alexa lives in Orlando I think


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starting off like another Alexa WOAT segment.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Can barely get a reaction, this is who WWE is backing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> On the ramp for a talkshow segment? That's weird.


Lol last talk show on the stage like this was the Abraham Washington Show lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is this not in the ring?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol last talk show on the stage like this was the Abraham Washington Show lol.


Forgot about that. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ronda looks so much prettier when her hair is out, I don't like the pulled back hair she does in her matches.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

ok ... this is going ...ummmm....awkward..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> A Moment of Bliss was literally only created as an excuse for Alexa to be on on tv while injured, guess they realized how dumb it looked her just coming out for no reason to commentate on a match that had nothing to do with her and just appearing and not saying anything.
> 
> I swear she must be giving Vince the blowjobs of a lifetime, he acts as if this girl has to be on tv every week regardless of injury. Everyone else disappears and goes away till cleared but not Bliss for some reason. *Shes constantly been on tv every week* since her injury in random segments that sometimes don't even have anything to do with her, just to have her on tv.


She hasn't been on tv since the McMahons appeared promising "change" :shrug


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Ronda ever gonna get over fans cheering her? she ALWAYS and constantly gets all red and shy grinning as if its the first time shes ever been cheered. Get the fuck over it already and learn how to stay in character.


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

spit it out Ronda


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WHY IS NIA TALKING?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sasha is... better than Titty Flair at least.


So is Nia kinda.


fuck this show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I totally wasn't expecting Ronda to say Sasha's name there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit is gay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha gonna get a push?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sasha gettin love? :wow


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Alexa and AJ Lee feud seriously why not?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pure :trash segment. Ronda and Nia speaking is not good.


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

Not going to lie, Nia's a damn good heel


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Sasha hasn't done anything interesting since she joined the main roster....

sorry not sorry but she hasn't been good in years.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha? WTF wow


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

It’s bawse time :cole




This is horrible :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha should fucking win this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why the fuck do you deserve a rematch Nia you fat bump? You weren't the champion and you lost clean


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"Bitch what line" :maury


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> She hasn't been on tv since the McMahons appeared promising "change" :shrug


Yeah cause the change was probably meant as in finding out a reasonable reason to have Bliss on tv.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda is genuinely a fan of Sasha so she probably asked for a match with her


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

How do people watch this shit every week?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

... "i'm not ready" ... bitch needs her time Sasha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Nia say 300 ounces or did I imagine that :lmao She did mean 300 pounds, right???? :lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bitch, what line? lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ehhh. Wtf is this? They really don’t know how to do women’s interview segments right


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

"I'm not A bitch, i'm THE bitch" I actually love heel Nia on the mic!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I wish Nia would go away. Cant believe I used to like her...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ashame they dropped the ball on Sasha many moons ago. They really should start to build her up this year again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is limping badly at the moment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Nia talks about being 300 pounds as if its something to be proud of...


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

ummm.....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I totally wasn't expecting Ronda to say Sasha's name there.




I thought she was gonna say Natalya [emoji848]


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well the reason Sasha has been so underused and not given anything in so long is due to the giant Bayley anchor weighing her down, ever since Bayley was called up Sasha has only been seen as Bayley's best friend to Vince.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alexa :lol


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Rousey going to work through Sasha and Bayley before getting Becky at Mania?

Not sure if that's the best way to potentially build up your first women's tag champions, probably will be the bellas or trish/lita knowing the wwe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez, the way it's going, Dean & Seth's match will end up about 10 minutes long


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, the show went downhill after Dean's promo

That talking segment was bad fpalm

At least they seem like they are gonna do something with Sasha, so :yay. What Ronda said is right, she is a better wrestler than Becky and has more passion for it than Charlotte


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Booking is a problem too but god even with great booking how good could a division with The Ascension, Slater and Rhyno, Lucha House Party, Gable and Jordan etc be? The teams are almost as important as the booking cause whats good booking if all your teams are boring as fucking shit and charisma vacuums?


Slater and Rhyno, and the Lucha House Party are jokes but American Alpha and the Ascension were much better in NXT. I mean, for christ sakes do you remember when the Ascension got called up? They immediately got buried by JBL and other old retired wrestlers, it was embarrassing and they've never recovered. American Alpha were a good babyface tag team that had great matches but for some reason got broken up and Chad Gable has been struggling ever since. Revival had a great run too, they did good heel promos and were having great matches but as soon as they got called up, they were just another couple of guys. AOP was another team that felt like a big deal down in NXT, they grew into a strong heel team but i felt like maybe they could have gotten some more time down there and maybe not have a manager who pisses himself.

Look at Smackdown, they have the Club, The Bar, New Day, The Uso's, Sanity , and the Bludgeon Brothers. That's a pretty good tag team division but they haven't done a ton with them either. They just don't know how to book tag teams on the main roster anymore.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

If Sasha gets pushed now

Where's Bayley in this?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This crowd is more dead than a Impact Zone crowd during a Dixie Carter promo


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> Rousey going to work through Sasha and Bayley before getting Becky at Mania?
> 
> Not sure if that's the best way to potentially build up your first women's tag champions, probably will be the bellas or trish/lita knowing the wwe.



I assume, Nia wins since sasha was seen as being in the royal rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess Ronda and Alexa disappeared.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Riott Squad to interfere. Calling it now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia only weighing 18 pounds. :heston


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Well, the show went downhill after Dean's promo
> 
> That talking segment was bad fpalm
> 
> At least they seem like they are gonna do something with Sasha, so :yay. What Ronda said is right, she is a better wrestler than Becky and has more passion for it than Charlotte



At least the first half was really good.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

the crowd is completely dead.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I think they just wanna do Sasha vs Ronda match before Sasha becomes wrapped up in the tag titles


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we finish this already? ANOTHER ad break? Fucking hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My biggest complaint tonight is too many commercial breaks.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Nia only weighing 18 pounds. :heston


18.78125 lbs.. she said 300.5 ounces...shes light!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Battle of the Botching Biatches. :vince$


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It must kill Sasha Banks constantly being put in segments with Alexa Bliss. And almost always ending up looking like a geek in them


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why wouldn't t tamina get in the way there?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Powerbomb is joining it's buddies the Superkick and the DDT on the list of "moves that should finish a match but don't for some reason anymore."


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Nia only weighing 18 pounds. :heston


When? At birth?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Awareness said:


> Powerbomb is joining it's buddies the Superkick and the DDT on the list of "moves that should finish a match but don't for some reason anymore."


or the leg drop... or the flying elbow ;(


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who botched their promo more. Nia or Braun?


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Therapy said:


> This crowd is more dead than a Impact Zone crowd during a Dixie Carter promo


Now that made me LOL for real.. nicely done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd pop if Sasha won this. So, obviously, that won't happen. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Slater and Rhyno, and the Lucha House Party are jokes but American Alpha and the Ascension were much better in NXT. I mean, for christ sakes do you remember when the Ascension got called up? They immediately got buried by JBL and other old retired wrestlers, it was embarrassing and they've never recovered. American Alpha were a good babyface tag team that had great matches but for some reason got broken up and Chad Gable has been struggling ever since. Revival had a great run too, they did good heel promos and were having great matches but as soon as they got called up, they were just another couple of guys. AOP was another team that felt like a big deal down in NXT, they grew into a strong heel team but i felt like maybe they could have gotten some more time down there and maybe not have a manager who pisses himself.
> 
> Look at Smackdown, they have the Club, The Bar, New Day, The Uso's, Sanity , and the Bludgeon Brothers. That's a pretty good tag team division but they haven't done a ton with them either. They just don't know how to book tag teams on the main roster anymore.


Ascension was awful in NXT as well, i mean all they did was squash jobbers and never once really got me into any of their matches, they was boring as hell in NXT as well.

I do agree booking is a big part of the tag division suffering but imo the teams they have are just boring and don't do anything exciting, no innovative tag moves, nothing. 

As i said most of them are just singles wrestlers thrown together, and the ones that aren't like Ascension, Usos, The Bar, are just boring as fuck and are stale.

Now see if you had The Young Bucks vs The Rascalz in a tag match, just a tag match not some well booked tag feud but just a match i'd enjoy the fuck out of it. If this company just had some teams that are even somewhat exciting and entertaining to watch i could get into it but they have none right now.

And again even if the division was well booked i couldn't get into just cause i don't care for any of the tag teams they have. I mean just compare teams like LAX and The Rascalz, Young Bucks, Briscoes, to any team in WWE and none of them come close to them in terms of great wrestling, charisma, being entertaining.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Himiko said:


> It must kill Sasha Banks constantly being put in segments with Alexa Bliss. And almost always ending up looking like a geek in them


Or at least it would if that statement was actually true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice closeup there...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia, we don't have all damned night, stop moving 2km an hour and get on with it :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha just isn't all that much over anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Sasha just isn't all that much over anymore.


Yeah. Understandable, too. She's been an after-thought booking wise for like 1-2 years now.

And now she almost just died.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, Dean & Seth are gonna get 15 minutes and that's with more ad breaks. Fuck it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAH GAWWW is this Nia Jax lady horrible at the job of professional wrestling :bahgawd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF was that?

:trips8


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is dreadful...that botch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!:heston


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MAGGLE, Nia Jax was exhausted before she ever got in the ring


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't know who got the worst of that exchange is right


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god. I really didn't want Nia/Ronda again. Ronda/Sasha could be good!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Well if they ever wanna turn Bayley heel, the rumble is a golden opportunity


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nia botched that right?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Horrible match.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Nice closeup there...


Quick unrelated question, where did you get that picture in your signature of the artwork of all the WWF Winged Eagle belt title holders?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> MAGGLE, Nia Jax was exhausted before she ever got in the ring


It's tiring lugging the weight of an Airbus around


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad Sasha won. Odd match, though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i see Nia's tweet criticizing WWE about not mentioning women of color in their tweet has done wonders for her lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad to see that Nia is no longer a top of the card player. :clap


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally getting Sasha vs Ronda
:banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awareness said:


> Quick unrelated question, where did you get that picture in your signature of the artwork of all the WWF Winged Eagle belt title holders?


Not 100% sure if I remember, but I'm pretty sure about a month ago or so I just google image searched "WWF Winged Eagle" and it came up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Glad to see that Nia is no longer a top of the card player. :clap


Now if we could only get them to not renew her contract


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Looking forward to Sasha vs Ronda. That should be a great match


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm with Graves - FCA is trash. Should've made Dean/Seth a Disney Street Fight


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Now if we could only get them to not renew her contract


Before someone dies or ends up a quadriplegic


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I wonder if they have the balls to fire up the four horsewomen at the royal rumble now that everythings in place.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Seems a bit random, could've built Sasha a bit before facing Ronda, especially since you know she's going back to being a tag wrestler after losing.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

MondayNightMiz said:


> I'm with Graves - FCA is trash. Should've made Dean/Seth a Disney Street Fight



Would have been amazing.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Now if we could only get them to not renew her contract


she'll end up in AEW


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I know Sasha won't win at the RR

But have Bayley cost her the Match


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> Or at least it would if that statement was actually true.




The two “open forum” segments and the match to determine the last member of the Raw SS women’s team are examples. both of them were attacked thanks to Alexa and neither was chosen for the team (obvs changed on the night)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol NXT UK literally only has like 2 matches they're advertising and even they aren't even really great match ups that would draw people in.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Seems a bit random, could've built Sasha a bit before facing Ronda, especially since you know she's going back to being a tag wrestler after losing.


You're assuming it wasn't random.


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

Holla if ya hear him


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That match was so damn sloppy.

Agents laid out a solid match, but it was executed poorly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth attacking Dean right out of the gate.

:bjpenn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth doesn't wanna wait :mark


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Himiko said:


> The two “open forum” segments and the match to determine the last member of the Raw SS women’s team are examples. both of them were attacked thanks to Alexa and neither was chosen for the team (obvs changed on the night)


Fair enough


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

the black jeans w/ silver chains is the most badass dean has looked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Dean raid Corbin's closet?

Liking the jeans regardless.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Suicide dive and neither guy goes down. What's so suicidal or impactful about such a move? Seth jumps through two ropes?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This intense Seth Rollins would've been great to see 2 fucking years ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had to resort to a gimmick match after that unfortunate TLC performance.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THIS is what we fucking needed from this feud. YES!!! :mark:


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> the black jeans w/ silver chains is the most badass dean has looked.



I kinda the liked gas mask Bane look lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn this is just an old school WWF N64 No Mercy Brawl :wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is what TLC should've been considering they're supposed hate eachother.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is one of the worst types of matches to have an ad break in the middle of  PPV is better for this type of match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Seth get some new fucking tights? I mean jeez those tights are ugly as hell, go back to the red and black attire at least 









Seth used to have some really cool looking attires but nowadays he only wears those ugly plain black on black tights.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match is bullshit for the paying audience. People need to be able to see the action to cheer for it.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> This match is bullshit for the paying audience. People need to be able to see the action to cheer for it.



How you think the people at Mania 2 felt lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

END THIS AD BREAK ALREADY. We're fucking missing the brawl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm liking the versatility between the opening 6 man tag (which was fun) and this. They are trying to do shit different.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How has this RAW been? Tuned out after the opening segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How'd they get from the back to the arena again? Would have been nice if we got to see it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mikey Mike said:


> How you think the people at Mania 2 felt lol.


Yeah that must have royallly sucked. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They do that spot during the commercial.

:trips8


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A table spot during the break...okaaay


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> I'm liking the versatility between the opening 6 man tag (which was fun) and this. They are trying to do shit different.



Was thinking the same they're trying gotta give them that. It is a huge upgrade from before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those chants.

:bjpenn


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

We need a return of 2014 leathered out Seth Rollins to combat the new found fashion of Dean Ambrose.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082484466050838529


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beware Dean. Seth has a history of nose breaking. :bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, that thud sound.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Seth doing Marvel vs. Capcom 2 combos.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

poke to the "eyes"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn that was a cool sequence from Rollins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to sell. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That combo :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Right on cue...here comes Lashley.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

burn it down Rollins!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What a tweest fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is sooooo much better than the TLC match! It actually feels like they hate each other here.

Oh fuck off Lashley. I know they can't have Seth lose to Dean clean twice, but still MEH.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn thats the most heat Lashley's gotten since his heel turn, kinda the most reaction he's gotten period since coming back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You couldn't have made Dean look any worse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn thats the most heat Lashley's gotten since his heel turn, kinda the most reactions he's gotten period since coming back.


Rollins getting Lashley some type of response.

:Cocky


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Is it just me or does Lashley have too much of a nice guy looking face to be a heel?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Falls count anywhere ends in the ring..what the feck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean vs Seth is over now, I guess. Kinda shitty ending. They really fucked over their feud, it could have been amazing but they fucking screwed it up. UGH.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean with the clean win. :bjpenn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a lame way to end a blood feud.

These 2 got fucked hard by booking.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Ronzilla said:


> Falls count anywhere ends in the ring..what the feck





Doesn't it usually happen that way?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now this is how you get Lashley over as a heel, doing shit like this to top fan favorites in important matches.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This Lashley beat down reminds me how he looked when he was the top heel in TNA.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Love this look for Lashley.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SUPER SETH!!!1!!! Dean wins the feud. Good for him.

Overall good Raw.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ace said:


> You couldn't have made Dean look any worse.


Dean beat him clean at TLC. They had to show Rollins could have beat Dean clean without actually doing it. All part of WWE 50/50 booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That REFEREE looks like Evil Dead actor Bruce Campbell


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really fucking hate that Dean vs Seth ended up being about fucking Bobby Lashley. Dean wasn't even a factor after his own fucking title match!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

why does wwe always do this, they took a really good match and had to shit all over it at the end, every match has had some sort of fuckery, well nearly every match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Dean beat him clean at TLC. They had to show Rollins could have beat Dean clean without actually doing it. All part of WWE 50/50 booking.


 But did they have to have Dean pick up the scraps?


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

The same way they ended Seth vs Dean in 2014. With a Bray Wyatt interference.

Also in 2015 they had that 50/50 ending to their ladder match.

I just think they dont want to have a clear winner in their feuds because it is a feud they want to go back to every so often.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> This Lashley beat down reminds me how he looked when he was the top heel in TNA.


Yeah thats what i love about it, this is how Lashley should have been booked since his return. This is the first time he's really felt like a real main eventer and someone to take serious. 

Hope they keep this kind of booking up for him and stop with the goofy poses and showing his ass.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That RAW was so fun in the beginning, but fell off the cliff the minute they used Mene Gene's death to get heat off a Hogan return.

Tag team match looked way too choreographed, Elias/Corbin and 2 minute mixed match was a chore to watch and the main event had two bland performers putting on a bland match. Lashley was the highlight, but it wasn't enough to save the show..

5/10


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I really fucking hate that Dean vs Seth ended up being about fucking Bobby Lashley. Dean wasn't even a factor after his own fucking title match!!!


 This was the peak of Dean's title run, it's all downhill from here.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This feud never has an official ending and it's done that way on purpose.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I really fucking hate that Dean vs Seth ended up being about fucking Bobby Lashley. Dean wasn't even a factor after his own fucking title match!!!


To be fair, Dean Seth rivalry is pretty much over and they've been setting up seth Lashley for a minute. Dean got his clean win earlier so this doesn't hurt him.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Well... yeah. Not a great ending. Bummer


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> The same way they ended Seth vs Dean in 2014. With a Bray Wyatt interference.
> 
> Also in 2015 they had that 50/50 ending to their ladder match.
> 
> I just think they dont want to have a clear winner in their feuds because it is a feud they want to go back to every so often.


 That's not a good thing, no one gets over like this.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ace said:


> But did they have to have Dean pick up the scraps?


They did the same stuff thing to end Dean/Seth 2014 feud. Dean had Seth beat in Hell in the Cell. And Bray Wyatt randomly appeared destroying Dean and Rollins pinned him.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking forward to Sasha at Rumble..she had been booked like a third wheel for a long time and it really was tarnishing her character.

Nice to see HHH in the picture with Seth a little more..somethings a brewing there..

Lashley, Ambrose, McIntyre, Corbin heels are on the rise! 

Revival gonna be tag team champs soon?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That's how you book Lashley. He actually got a nice heel reaction from the crowd too. The hat and black leather vest gives him a good mean look, like someone not to be fucked with.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> They did the same stuff thing to end Dean/Seth 2014 feud. Dean had Seth beat in Hell in the Cell. And Bray Wyatt randomly appeared destroying Dean and Rollins pinned him.


 Is it so difficult to have a heel win the feud clean. 50-50 booking gets no one over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lashley is actually better heel than Dean. Much more heat!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Hogan's promo was freakin epic tho for real cmon ..RIP Mean Gene


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Great Raw the main event worked on so many levels. Lashley is now hated, Ambrose looks like the sicko heel he's born to play. Rollins gets over more by getting screwed. 

Sent from my SM-A300Y using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ace said:


> That's not a good thing, no one gets over like this.


WWE books like this all the time. They made Dean look strong at TLC with clean win. Tonight Seth had Dean beat for clean win and was screwed over. Now in WWE eyes both are built up strong for big Mania matches. With Rollins probably facing Brock and Dean facing Strowman or part time guy.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Raw was decent tonight, it still has a long way to go from making it must-see television but it was better than the past two months have been. 

I liked that they incorporated backstage brawls in progress, you had Seth and Lashley start it off in the thick of things. More of that stuff please, it makes your talent look tough and badass that they don't take shit and don't sit waiting for an 'official match' to be made. It injects personality and sells you on the idea anything can happen at any point.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Lio still chant, "Lashley Lashley, Lashley!!"???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That feud began with a bang and ended with a whimper. Way to go, WWE. fpalm


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Awareness said:


> Raw was decent tonight, it still has a long way to go from making it must-see television but it was better than the past two months have been.
> 
> I liked that they incorporated backstage brawls in progress, you had Seth and Lashley start it off in the thick of things. More of that stuff please, it makes your talent look tough and badass that they don't take shit and don't sit waiting for an 'official match' to be made. It injects personality and sells you on the idea anything can happen at any point.


I think when AEW hits the TV screen..we'll start seeing the bananas like the wcw vs wwf days ..a spark is coming


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

so who botched that Hurricurana, Im pretty sure it was Nia, but I don't want to unfairly blame her for that


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What the fuck. They were absolutely killing it then you give the spotlight to Lashley at the end, hate that. Dean promises to end Seth's career yet they end the fued with him happy to pick up the scraps left by someone else and not even attempting to do anything drastic to Seth. No consistency in this damn company.

Something along the lines of a cinderblock like moment in their previous Falls count Anywhere match to write Seth off before he returned at the Rumble to eliminate Dean would have been great.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ace said:


> Is it so difficult to have a heel win the feud clean. 50-50 booking gets no one over.


Well if Dean won clean tonight. Would it be believable to do Rollins/Lesnar? I understand what you are saying. But WWE only books guys like Reigns, Brock and Strowman that way. All the other top guys get booked like this. When Rollins beat Ambrose 3 times like this in 2014. Every one was saying Dean was buried. Even though Rollins has never pinned Dean clean.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Decent Raw overall, glad Sasha vs Ronda is finally happening I hope Sasha turns heel.

The main event was great, really enjoyed it. I'm not a fan of Lashley but he looked like a beast tonight, they should have booked him like this since day one.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> John Cena now comments on the rest of the roster. He is the Mayor of WWE. :lol





Chan Hung said:


> Lashley is actually better heel than Dean. Much more heat!


One reason that helped was the brawl that started the show. Brought up the intensity of the crowd. The crowd was into this show till the lumberjack tag team match. People in the crowd enjoyed the Lashley seth begining segment and responded.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Missed The Riott Squad...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Bobby Lashley/Seth Rollins opening brawl

- John Cena/Drew McIntyre/Lio Rush/Bobby Lashley/Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose/Finn Balor opening segment + pre-match brawl

- John Cena/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor vs Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley/Dean Ambrose

- Gene Okerlund tribute video package

- Bobby Roode/Chad Gable vs Revival Lumberjack match for the Raw Tag titles

- Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins Falls Count Anywhere match for the Intercontinental title


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Well if Dean won clean tonight. Would it be believable to do Rollins/Lesnar? I understand what you are saying. But WWE only books guys like Reigns, Brock and Strowman that way. All the other top guys get booked like this. When Rollins beat Ambrose 3 times like this in 2014. Every one was saying Dean was buried. Even though Rollins has never pinned Dean clean.


 Oh no, not tonight. Of course Seth is facing Lesnar so he couldn't lose, but they could of had Dean just win a match dirty and end the feud.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> What the fuck. They were absolutely killing it then you give the spotlight to Lashley at the end, hate that. Dean promises to end Seth's career yet they end the fued with him happy to pick up the scraps left by someone else and not even attempting to do anything drastic to Seth. No consistency in this damn company.
> 
> Something along the lines of a cinderblock like moment in their previous Falls count Anywhere match to write Seth off before he returned at the Rumble to eliminate Dean would have been great.


If Rollins wins the Rumble he's gonna need something to do for month and half with Brock not on the show. So they started a new feud for him. The problem with Seth/Dean feud they are building both guys up for something big at Mania. They don't want either guy losing right now. So this is cheap way to end their feud without either guy looking bad.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

What would be the point in trying to make Braun look good anyways? We all know he's just fodder for Brock.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So now I wonder.... who gets a feud with Dean for the IC title now? Finn and Elias are probably the two best candidates.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ace said:


> Oh no, not tonight. Of course Seth is facing Lesnar so he couldn't lose, but they could of had Dean just win a match dirty and end the feud.


True but Dean is the one who cheats to win. It's hard to make Rollins look good and walk away from the feud by doing that. Now he had Dean beat(sold it well) and lost because of Lashley. Now he's walking away from the feud and loss. Because he wants to get revenge on Lashley. It's hard to justify Rollins letting things go with Dean without inference/attack like this.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So now I wonder.... who gets a feud with Dean for the IC title now? Finn and Elias are probably the two best candidates.


Really hoping for Elias!! He needs a big feud.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So now I wonder.... who gets a feud with Dean for the IC title now? Finn and Elias are probably the two best candidates.


If they end Balor/Drew feud over the next few weeks and they do have Dean do a singles feud between February/March. Then I would guess it would be Ambrose/Balor. I can see post Rumble feuds being Rollins/Lashley, Ambrose/Balor and McIntyre/Strowman. With that leading to Mania matches of Rollins/Lesnar,Ambrose/Strowman and McIntyre/Cena or Taker. They still have two ppvs after Rumble and before Mania. 



So like Rollins tonight. These guys probably will all be doing new feud. Before they do their Mania feud. They can so Ambrose/McIntyre teaming vs Braun/Balor with that leading into Ambrose/Braun(in some gimmick match) for Mania. While McIntrye will obsess over Cena or Taker eliminating him from the Rumble and demand a match at Mania vs them. Who knows maybe Balor wins IC title from Dean in some multi-man match or Braun costs him a match vs Balor. Depending If they would want Dean/Braun for IC title or not. It's if I'd course they do Braun/Ambrose. Right now it's just too early to tell. With not knowing what part time guys will wrestle at Mania or not.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Wonder if no McMahon's on screen had to do with Kahn being there? There were reports that he was going to shoot confront them.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> he's gonna need something to do for month and half with Brock not on the show.


This is part of why I think they should add Lashley to the inevitable Rollins/Lesnar program. You have Rollins and Lashley (mostly Rollins) who can carry the bulk of the feud, Lesnar won't and doesn't need to be on TV a whole lot for it and I'm sure there are people that are still interested in seeing Lesnar and Lashley go at it (I certainly am). Not to mention the Lio Rush-Paul Heyman promo battles would be god damn fun.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm still in shock over CM Punk returning and laying out both Ambrose and Rollins. That's how you end a show WWE!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

A lot of people might complain about this raw but I thought this was a pretty good raw other than that Braun Brock stinker and the fox jinder mixed match that was over super quick, there wasn't anything that really bothered me. Feuds were set up brilliantly, the wrestling was fine. Thumbs up mcmahons, more of this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Flair return for the Mean Gene event? I read he was going to


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE's atrocious booking of Braun is finally starting to hurt him. He NEEDS to win at the RR in order to even hope to salvage this.

Also WWE finally came to their senses (hopefully) and are putting Sasha back into the Women's Title hunt. Chances that Becky and/or Charlotte (and possibly Bayley as well) interfere in the match at RR, VERY high.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Main things I got out of RAW was that Sasha Banks finally seems to be inserted back into the Women's Title picture. Nia Jax continues to not need mic time. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose wrestled in the opening and closing segments. I assume that finish in the main event signaled the end of their feud and I understand for the finish. 

Not surprised Brock Lesnar was on the same show and did nothing again. Braun Stroman flustered on the mic it seems and he needs a win badly to regain momentum. Hogan was on TV again and wow, remember the days when he used to get a big pop? That's all I remembered. It wasn't as boring as it was a month ago.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not impressed at all. Hogan stuff was nice, though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

McGee said:


> Wonder if no McMahon's on screen had to do with Kahn being there? There were reports that he was going to shoot confront them.


I strongly, highly doubt, Vince is afraid of him. Triple H was on screen too and I'm sure he wouldn't be shy either.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 01/07 Raw Discussion Thread: The Champ is Here*



Emmanuelle said:


> I have a feeling that Drew is going to interrupt Cena.


And I was right.

So this is the end of Dean vs. Seth and the start of Seth vs. Lashley...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I knew it. It looks like I didn't miss much.

_Some good things did happen_, which is more than can be said for most of Raw last year. Ronda vs. Sasha will be great and Seth Rollins and Ambrose had a match I think I'll watch, but over the course of three hours it seemed like it was just the same old. Just a whole bunch of part timers returning in hopes of a temporary ratings fix.

Definitely not worth spending three hours on. I'll just watch those segments today.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

That promo from Hogan was gold about Mean Gene and the match in heaven.

Rest of the show was pretty meh.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Hogan cutting a promo better than about 95% of the current roster :wow.

I thought the appearance by Hulk was great. Reaction was mixed, but I don't think anyone was expecting a monster reaction. It was about Mean Gene, not Hogan. He was always gonna get booed by a certain fanbase, the one where it's cool to boo him. Oh well, he's back, time to get on with it :YES.

He paid tribute well. Hopefully involved a lot more in future with other things.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

American_Nightmare said:


> This is part of why I think they should add Lashley to the inevitable Rollins/Lesnar program. You have Rollins and Lashley (mostly Rollins) who can carry the bulk of the feud, Lesnar won't and doesn't need to be on TV a whole lot for it and I'm sure there are people that are still interested in seeing Lesnar and Lashley go at it (I certainly am). Not to mention the Lio Rcush-Paul Heyman promo battles would be god damn fun.



I don't see it. Lashley has been booked like a wimpy heel who loses a decent amount of matches. He lost two to Elias(who lost clean to Corbin) and lost to Balor before. Not to mention Rollins already beat Lashley clean at Crown Jewel. I think the feud is more to make Seth look strong vs a big guy. To build up Brock/Rollins Mania match. Then they will throw Lashley in Andre the Giant Rumble, big Tag mafch8 or some Multi-man at Mania.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

krillep said:


> That promo from Hogan was gold about Mean Gene and the match in heaven.
> 
> Rest of the show was pretty meh.


I thought Raw was good by today's standards. You had big Cena return, followed by a 6 man tag with Raws top guys. Return of Hogan to Trubite Mean Gene. Tag Team Title match, Corbin/Elias(match they might save for ppv some months), Brock on the show with Braun. Even though the segment was pointless. 



Then you got number 1 contenders match for the woman and IC title match in Falls Count Anywhere match. I know people didn't love Every thing about this show. But they clearly made more of a effort then normally.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Good to see Nia with another fucking stupid botch. I can't even handle watching her, honestly. She had one job, and that was to roll off the apron with the headscissors, but she was so gassed out she just allowed Sasha to fall off on her own and nearly fuck herself up. 

When will this fucking cow learn? I'm no Sasha Banks fan, but that was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Jedah said:


> I knew it. It looks like I didn't miss much.
> 
> _Some good things did happen_, which is more than can be said for most of Raw last year. Ronda vs. Sasha will be great and Seth Rollins and Ambrose had a match I think I'll watch, but over the course of three hours it seemed like it was just the same old. Just a whole bunch of part timers returning in hopes of a temporary ratings fix.
> 
> Definitely not worth spending three hours on. I'll just watch those segments today.


Typical WWE. The only tricks they have left is to bring back old stars or put PPV quality matches on free tv. That took up maybe a 1/3 of the show and the rest is garbage. And those two tricks are less effective each time they’re used.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

This show fucking sucked.

Braun's segment was a disaster with Lesnar lowering the interest in their RR affair.
Sasha was randomly inserted into the woman's title scene (presumably to be owned by Ronda at RR). I love that she's in the picture now, but there was no prior reason for this. Gotta build her up first.
Nia Jax fucking is horrendous.
Moment of bliss segment was a letdown, it lasted what, 1 minute for a talk show? Bogus.

They open the show with a boring 6-man tag match that lowers the heat between Ambrose/Rollins and makes the main event stars look like jobbers. Try to do something original instead of this. We want stories not useless material.

Overall a failure.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

^
Well the episode was a plus for Lashley. He probably got the most out of it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My favorite part of Raw was when Seth legit punched Dean in the face. I lol'd hard.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Santa With Muscles said:


> Hogan cutting a promo better than about 95% of the current roster :wow.
> 
> I thought the appearance by Hulk was great. Reaction was mixed, but I don't think anyone was expecting a monster reaction. It was about Mean Gene, not Hogan. He was always gonna get booed by a certain fanbase, the one where it's cool to boo him. Oh well, he's back, time to get on with it :YES.
> 
> He paid tribute well. Hopefully involved a lot more in future with other things.




Part of the issue too is a lot of people in attendance weren’t around for the Hogan/Mean Gene days. These are people who only know John Cena. Hell, half of them probably weren’t even around for the Attitude Era.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Hogan and Brock showed again how much shit the current roster is promo wise... maybe because they are scripted as fuck.

But still if Hogan and Brock entere the stage you are in awe even after years


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah because Brock walking around the ring is such a great segment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> My favorite part of Raw was when Seth legit punched Dean in the face. I lol'd hard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW was fine but everything from Braun through the Bliss segment was :trash


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Only highlights of the show:

Hogan's appearance and Sasha Banks.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

One thing that bothered me about this week's Raw was Braun Strowman. He spoke with intensity at Brock, but the writers really needed him to say something that hits below the belt. Calling someone a coward and that they'll win the title is hardly intimidating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Only highlights of the show:
> 
> Hogan's appearance and Sasha Banks.


Sasha nearly ending herself again scared me. Plus, 6 man tag and HHH/Seth.




THE MAN said:


> RAW was fine but everything from Braun through the Bliss segment was :trash


Still trying to decipher what the hell Braun was trying to say..


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> 6 man tag and HHH/Seth.


True, to be fair I was watching Clemson/Bama. I caught the Curbstomp from Seth which was great. But that's one of the biggest problems with RAW — the layout of the opening match. Every week the opening match goes through two commercial breaks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> True, to be fair I was watching Clemson/Bama. I caught the Curbstomp from Seth which was great. But that's one of the biggest problems with RAW — the layout of the opening match. Every week the opening match goes through two commercial breaks.


There were 3 commercial breaks in the first 30 mins. Insane.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoyed Raw for the most part. Not perfect but a definite step up from the hole it was in late last year. The first half hour was especially hot- starting with the brawl, Cena/McIntyre interaction, and the six-man tag- really fun, chaotic start.

It's probably too much to ask considering this is wrestling, but I'd like them to somehow fill the logic gap of these "impromptu" matches. If all those guys didn't start fighting to open Raw, what was scheduled to happen instead of the six man tag? Does the McMahon family not bother booking matches for the show? "Ah, the boys will figure something out, just wait for them to start fighting and throw them in a match." Just a little thing that could be cleared up easily by a Michael Cole line, "We were scheduled to have the tag title lumberjack match next, but the McMahons decided to push it to later in the night to have this six man tag," or a quick segment where a wrestler complains to Triple H or someone that he lost his TV time. Anyway...

I really don't like Hulk Hogan, at all (just as a performer), but I have to admit, the tribute to Mean Gene was really well done.

Enjoyed the action in the tag title match. Started having American Alpha flashbacks with some of those Gable/Revival sequences.

Elias vs. Corbin was a bit meh, but I like seeing Baron get a win. He's not as bad as people make him out to be, and should be a strong upper midcarder on Raw.

Strowman and Lesnar segment was a major letdown. Brock not getting physical doesn't surprise me, it's par for the course at this point, but Braun really shit the bed, he looked awkward as fuck and seemed to forget his lines, it was just cringeworthy stuff.

The mixed tag was quick and painless. I really like Ember Moon and feel like her hitting the Eclipse should be a damn near mandatory part of Raw.

Got a phone call and missed the majority of A Moment of Bliss. Nice to hear Rousey put over Sasha, and I'm LOVING that Sasha is facing Ronda at the Rumble. Finally, a top match with one of the top women's stars. I was fearful for a bit that we were going to get yet another Rousey vs. Nia Jax match, so Jax was a good choice for this match with Sasha on Raw. Her mere presence added drama- although what the fuck was with that awkward press slam on the rope? Looked way too dangerous and nowhere near impressive enough to justify it.

Falls Count Anywhere was extremely fun and chaotic. A make-good for TLC in my eyes. I can live with Lashley being a stop gap rival for Rollins before he wins the Rumble match.

Wonder if The Elite will send a cease and desist over Lashley's new shirt that Lio was wearing? I won't lie, did a major double take on that one. "All Mighty" in the style of the "All In" logo, just a slight curve to the font. Is that enough difference to get away with it? I honestly don't know.

Encouraging start to Raw in 2019.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Am I right in reading that EC3 had his main roster debut on Main Event? ffs.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Part of the issue too is a lot of people in attendance weren’t around for the Hogan/Mean Gene days. These are people who only know John Cena. Hell, half of them probably weren’t even around for the Attitude Era.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. I'm hearing the crowd sucked too for the rest of the show (no clue, as I no longer watch), but yeah - WWE crowds sure are dull as hell these days.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will credit RAW for trying to shakeup the format a bit. The opening felt chaotic and was a welcome change from the usual.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't know how anyone sits through RAW. The clips on Twitter bore me to death. It's Rumble season and I don't care about any of the characters or angles.


----------

